# Winter Weather 2013-2014 III



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Hide your wife and hide your kids... 

It's time to bring this thing home to papa.  

May it snow in your back yard.

By the way... I'm not answering IMBY questions.  There is enough disco on here for you to figure it out... read boys and girls... read.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

First.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2014)

Second. Thanks 3xD.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 27, 2014)

Right foot says snow, sleet and Ice for central GA.

Thanks for the updates DDD.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 27, 2014)

fourth


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, is it gonna snow in Athens or isn't it???


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah Baby !! Let it Snow !! 
Thanks DDD for keeping us informed !!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry, DDD, and others. I didn't mean to re-open an old forum wound with that.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 27, 2014)

Weather channel showing light snow for chatsworth ga


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 27, 2014)

My magic 8ball said ask again later.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the updates ddd


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 27, 2014)

Keep the trends a coming!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhh. That new thread smell.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if the GON forum server has ever crashed due to the amount of volume of people accessing the site at one time?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 27, 2014)

The CSRA is under Winter Storm Warning. My wife said Richmond County schools shut down the next two days.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 27, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> The CSRA is under Winter Storm Warning. My wife said Richmond County schools shut down the next two days.



Yes, Augusta is going on lock down.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 27, 2014)

I. Can't. Get. Nuttin. Done. For! Looking! At! This! Here!


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 27, 2014)

1john4:4 said:


> I. Can't. Get. Nuttin. Done. For! Looking! At! This! Here!



this^^^^^


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> By the way... I'm not answering IMBY questions.  There is enough disco on here for you to figure it out... read boys and girls... read.



Thank you sweet little tiny baby Jesus!  

Over under on IMBY requests on this thread is currently listed at 15.  Get your bets in with your local bookie.  IMBY will consist of any question regarding a region smaller than a state level.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD! Folks here, at the plant, are loving your hard work! Thanks for what you do Brother!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 27, 2014)

RinggoldGa said:


> Thank you sweet little tiny baby Jesus!
> 
> Over under on IMBY requests on this thread is currently listed at 15.  Get your bets in with your local bookie.  IMBY will consist of any question regarding a region smaller than a state level.



What does IMBY mean? I'm not hip with acronyms.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 27, 2014)

In My Back Yard


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What does IMBY mean? I'm not hip with acronyms.



Took me a couple seconds, too.


----------



## Naturegirl (Jan 27, 2014)

To infinity and beyond...................

Wait..wrong movie, I got carried away.  :blush:


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 27, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> In My Back Yard


Thanks. 


StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Took me a couple seconds, too.



Everytime somebody uses an acronym like that I either have to ask, or google it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Everytime somebody uses an acronym like that I either have to ask, or google it.



I inferred it from the II thread. There were a few posts about not going into detail for each person's back yard, there. The acronym wasn't there, but it seemed logical, and you know how I love my logic. It's almost religious to me...


----------



## mattech (Jan 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What does IMBY mean? I'm not hip with acronyms.



I didnt know you were scared of spyders.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow 52 members and 62 guest reading this thread !!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 27, 2014)

Not sure if it's TENSION, or ANTICIPATION ... but it sure is THICK in here!


----------



## topfuelgirl (Jan 27, 2014)

127 viewers!! Not much work getting done LOL


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 27, 2014)

If this storm brings a snow bomb to Georgia, I could see us breaking the 1000 post mark in this thready by Thursday.


----------



## Brenda61979 (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope cumming ga gets something!


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What does IMBY mean? I'm not hip with acronyms.



I see that got you the translation. 

Gets a little old when DDD will give a detailed description of what he thinks is going to occur and then there's 4 different folks responding with IMBY questions.  

I swear he could post "There's going to 18 inches of snow in Stone Mtn" and five minutes later somone will ask "is it going to snow in Snellville?" and another will chime in "reckon we'll get any in Lawrenceville?"  {for those not familiar with east atlanta these three communities are maybe 8 miles apart.  

It gets frustrating reading it all and I can't imagine how frustrated DDD gets when he spends all that time to type out five paragraphs of detailed info only to be asked time and time again to repeat what he's already said.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 27, 2014)

Now they name the thing...


----------



## TBI (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## mbl223 (Jan 27, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Now they name the thing...



I have been cautiously optimistic with this one, but the naming of it could be the kiss of death.


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 27, 2014)

Leon!?!?!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow 52 members and 62 guest reading this thread !!



Shows how many don't want to go to work the next couple days.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 27, 2014)

Well the local Atlanta forecast just went bat crazy with snow starting at 1pm tomorrow till wed.


----------



## marknga (Jan 27, 2014)

WINTER STORM WARNING ISSUED

Houston County and Bibb County schools are closed Tuesday.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 27, 2014)

Brenda61979 said:


> I hope cumming ga gets something!



WOOT-WOOT! 

Shout out to FoCo!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 27, 2014)

Figures I go to California and then it snows!


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 27, 2014)

RinggoldGa said:


> I see that got you the translation.
> 
> Gets a little old when DDD will give a detailed description of what he thinks is going to occur and then there's 4 different folks responding with IMBY questions.
> 
> ...



You sure know a lot about east/northeast Atlanta for a guy from Ringold.


----------



## marknga (Jan 27, 2014)

latest NWS fb


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 27, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> You sure know a lot about east/northeast Atlanta for a guy from Ringold.



Dated a girl from Snellville 20 years ago.  I got to know the area!


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 27, 2014)

I think we should take up a collection for DDD to take a day off from work tomorrow and post updates every 15 minutes.  I'll pony up for one of his hours of missed work time.  Just need others to get the other 7 and we'll be in business.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 27, 2014)

RinggoldGa said:


> I think we should take up a collection for DDD to take a day off from work tomorrow and post updates every 15 minutes.  I'll pony up for one of his hours of missed work time.  Just need others to get the other 7 and we'll be in business.



Great idea! I got hour #2 covered


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 27, 2014)

Who's at work?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2014)

Trigabby said:


> Leon!?!?!



Should call it Winter Storm Bubba.


----------



## marknga (Jan 27, 2014)

Latest snow accumulation estimates


----------



## MD746 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have been on here so much my kids are now checking updates.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 27, 2014)

School closing starting for tomorrow and some for Wednesday already around my area. 

I'm 30 miles NW of Savannah so I may have to say "my hill is real slick and I can't get up it!" Haha


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't like your stinking map.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Just a quick trigger pull here... it's sped up.  I have to ref basketball tonight.  I will update this thread a little later.

Forget the models at this point its time to watch the radar and the satellite images.

One thing I will say... I think the snow is going to break out earlier across 10RC (see if you can figure that one out) and the mountains of NC and GA.  It will be light but it will be there.

I texted with the Mexican at lunch... we both think this one might surprise some folks.

Macon... I expect to see plenty of pics on this thread by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 27, 2014)

Good read here.  http://firsthandweather.com/142/rare-winter-storm-heading-deep-south/

What I took out of it "I do think that the NWS needs to at least extend the winter storm watches into part of northern and northeast Georgia, parts of Upstate SC, and into areas of North Carolina. The snow gradient could be so tight that, for example, northern Upstate SC could only get a dusting of snow, while southern Upstate SC could get 3 to 6 inches of snow. These are the regions that need to be watched closely, because these areas could be in for a big surprise if we get just enough moisture far enough north."

NWS hasn't been giving North GA any love.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Matt.M said:


> Good read here.  http://firsthandweather.com/142/rare-winter-storm-heading-deep-south/
> 
> What I took out of it "I do think that the NWS needs to at least extend the winter storm watches into part of northern and northeast Georgia, parts of Upstate SC, and into areas of North Carolina. The snow gradient could be so tight that, for example, northern Upstate SC could only get a dusting of snow, while southern Upstate SC could get 3 to 6 inches of snow. These are the regions that need to be watched closely, because these areas could be in for a big surprise if we get just enough moisture far enough north."
> 
> NWS hasn't been giving North GA any love.



Reason being is many of the models Swoosh the precip.

Let me see if I can make a quick map of it.

The precip on **some** of the models looks like this.


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> One thing I will say... I think the snow is going to break out earlier across 10RC (see if you can figure that one out) and the mountains of NC and GA.  It will be light but it will be there.



Interstate 10 route corridor?


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

In the picture above Atlanta would get nothing, Athens would get nothing and people in Thomson will be dancing in the streets in 6" of snow.  It's going to be that kind of cutoff.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 27, 2014)

So, what's going on with the weather


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> In the picture above Atlanta would get nothing, Athens would get nothing and people in Thomson will be dancing in the streets in 6" of snow.  It's going to be that kind of cutoff.




Nah, I really hope EVERYONE gets in the fun. Especially for the kids


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Ice storm warning has gone up for Charleston.  

I have news for people in SAV, in my opinion and only my opinion, I think SAV is in for one really, really nasty ice storm.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

This map says exactly what I am talking about.  Look how the precip cuts off at I-85.

This is the NAM what it thinks will happen moisture wise.

There are going to be some ticked off folks north of I-85 IMHO.


----------



## TBI (Jan 27, 2014)

Matt.M said:


> Interstate 10 route corridor?



Tennessee


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like here in Tiger town we may stay above it. Still hope it hits, my kids would love it!!


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 27, 2014)

What is the timing like on this thing? Was seeing tomorrow night but now looks earlier?


----------



## clairol (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Ice storm warning has gone up for Charleston.
> 
> I have news for people in SAV, in my opinion and only my opinion, I think SAV is in for one really, really nasty ice storm.




I was in the Wally World earlier, the milk and bread run has begun in Savannah, well actually it was the candles, flashlights, firelogs, and water.  The adult beverage isle was a little sparce, but still saw plenty of bread and milk


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> What is the timing like on this thing? Was seeing tomorrow night but now looks earlier?



Not really.

There is going to be some moisture that races out in front... that will be interesting to watch.  But my thinking is 1-4PM.  Maybe earlier.  GFS was faster than any other model.

But the NWS has it pegged pretty good in my mind...



> SOUTH OF THE METRO AREA...ACROSS MUCH OF NORTHERN GEORGIA...PTYPE
> ISSUES WILL BE QUITE A BIT MORE MESSY. FORECAST SOUNDINGS SHOW A
> NASTY WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET...FREEZING RAIN AND RAIN. AT THE
> BEGINNING...A SNOW/SLEET OR RAIN/SLEET  MIX IS LIKELY. AS THE
> ...



Again, I cannot stress this enough... I think SGA is in for one heck of a nasty ice storm.  The models can't peg it and heck neither can I, it's just what I see.  Cold temps at the surface... over running moisture... yikes.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 27, 2014)

clairol said:


> I was in the Wally World earlier, the milk and bread run has begun in Savannah, well actually it was the candles, flashlights, firelogs, and water.  The adult beverage isle was a little sparce, but still saw plenty of bread and milk



Yeah, I just had a client in here who owns a liquor store.. He was down right giddy!!


----------



## Limb Walker (Jan 27, 2014)

ringgoldga said:


> i see that got you the translation.
> 
> Gets a little old when ddd will give a detailed description of what he thinks is going to occur and then there's 4 different folks responding with imby questions.
> 
> ...





ringgoldga said:


> i think we should take up a collection for ddd to take a day off from work tomorrow and post updates every 15 minutes.  I'll pony up for one of his hours of missed work time.  Just need others to get the other 7 and we'll be in business.



^^^bingo....


----------



## krisjack (Jan 27, 2014)

I rather have 4 inches of snow than a ice storm.Hopefully here in Leesburg we will get more snow than ice but time will tell.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

Light sprinkle of rain has started here at the house in the last few minutes. Temperature is 60 and slowly starting to drop.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah raining here too.Temps are at 59.It was around 70 earlier lol.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sunny and 54 in Norcross...


----------



## Swede (Jan 27, 2014)

I heard there was a weather nerd convention in town


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Not really.
> 
> There is going to be some moisture that races out in front... that will be interesting to watch.  But my thinking is 1-4PM.  Maybe earlier.  GFS was faster than any other model.
> 
> ...


NNNNOOOOOOoooooooooooo, that's NOT what I ordered!!!!!!


----------



## malak05 (Jan 27, 2014)

The 18 GFS brings in much more moisture and perhaps phases the 2 systems??? But spreads the snow around for people.


----------



## malak05 (Jan 27, 2014)

malak05 said:


> The 18 GFS brings in much more moisture and perhaps phases the 2 systems??? But spreads the snow around for people.



Keep in mind this is snowfall depth... that area to the south that is not showing anything on this map will be having a pretty ugly time with ice probably


----------



## cjones (Jan 27, 2014)

clairol said:


> I was in the Wally World earlier, the milk and bread run has begun in Savannah, well actually it was the candles, flashlights, firelogs, and water.  The adult beverage isle was a little sparce, but still saw plenty of bread and milk



Expect the baby delivery areas of the local hospitals to have "no vacancy" signs up around Halloween this year.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 27, 2014)

cjones said:


> Expect the baby delivery areas of the local hospitals to have "no vacancy" signs up around Halloween this year.



I need to go back to the store.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 27, 2014)

It's all called off.


----------



## malak05 (Jan 27, 2014)

malak05 said:


> The 18 GFS brings in much more moisture and perhaps phases the 2 systems??? But spreads the snow around for people.



Be nice to see Triple D thoughts on this recent run?


----------



## jesnic (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD, Thanks for all your diligent work. We definitely appreciate the effort you have given!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 27, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> It's all called off.



Yep it's a bust, just cold rain.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Jan 27, 2014)

malak05 said:


> Be nice to see Triple D thoughts on this recent run?



I'm sure he will share his thoughts later.  He said he had to ref a b-ball game.  Weather isn't his only hobby.


----------



## david w. (Jan 27, 2014)

Made sure the generator would fire up.Im ready.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 27, 2014)

be real curious what triple D has to say about the latest run of the GFS.  It puts the snow in North Ga


----------



## rospaw (Jan 27, 2014)

3d, your crystal ball show the main moisture pushing northward towards the mountains by chance? In other words I'm feeling a little let down here in ellijay. P.s. this is NOT a INBY ?.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2014)

MTMiller said:


> be real curious what triple D has to say about the latest run of the GFS.  It puts the snow in North Ga
> 
> View attachment 772908


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 27, 2014)

No questions, just want to tell DDD thanks for keeping us all in the know.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking forward to the pics you all post tomorrow and Wednesday


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 27, 2014)

Ken cook just said it be alright to drive my new truck to work. Leave my old beater at home. I don't trust him. I'll wait an see what triple D says after new models.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2014)

13 WMAZ just called for 4+ inches in the Mid Ga area. :

Is it going to be '73 all over again?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 27, 2014)

Y'all can have all of it down there... Keep it south of Kennesaw plz!!


----------



## redlevel (Jan 27, 2014)

Dutch said:


> 13 WMAZ just called for 4+ inches in the Mid Ga area. :
> 
> Is it going to be '73 all over again?



Four inches wouldn't even be close.  I measured 21 inches in the field in front of our farmhouse.  Not a drift, but a flat 20 acre field.  South of Butler.


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2014)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2014)

Dutch said:


> 13 WMAZ just called for 4+ inches in the Mid Ga area. :
> 
> Is it going to be '73 all over again?



That was 73? Thought it was 72.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2014)

Resica said:


> That was 73? Thought it was 72.



Evening snow plower.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 27, 2014)

Here's what weather underground says about Dawsonville.


Tuesday

Cloudy with periods of light snow during the afternoon. High 34F. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 40%. Snow accumulations less than one inch.

Not encouraging.


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Evening snow plower.



You don't like snow, do you? If I could drive down to Macon, I would, no time.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2014)

redlevel said:


> Four inches wouldn't even be close.  I measured 21 inches in the field in front of our farmhouse.  Not a drift, but a flat 20 acre field.  South of Butler.



I was all of 5 then, I just remember the snow barely...not the actual depth.


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Evening snow plower.



It'll look like this, just took her. Can't get rid of it.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 27, 2014)

Henry County Schools canceled!!!


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 27, 2014)

Glen Burns was just on and he is predicting a band coming down across the NE corner starting in the morning. Then the snow will come from the SW later in the day. And yall thought the mts was gonna be left out.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 27, 2014)

I think the deer in south Hall co know something is coming, I saw 12 deer out feeding  from 3;30 to 5 while driving around Buford and Flowerybranch!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

bilgerat said:


> I think the deer in south Hall co know something is coming, I saw 12 deer out feeding  from 3;30 to 5 while driving around Buford and Flowerybranch!





Deer, birds, and all critters carry a barometer in their head. Man did too, until he started carrying one in his pocket.


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2014)

There is a discussion of this storm over on the Accuweather forums if anybody is interested.


----------



## mbl223 (Jan 27, 2014)

bilgerat said:


> I think the deer in south Hall co know something is coming, I saw 12 deer out feeding  from 3;30 to 5 while driving around Buford and Flowerybranch!



I went by the hunting land in meriwether county to double check everything after being in Lagrange for work all day.  In the food plot behind the house there were at least 50 deer feeding at 5:30.  Including the 10 point that gave me the slip all season.  There were probably another 25 in the food plot by the gate when I was leaving.  They definitely know something is on the way.


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2014)

http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=31434


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 27, 2014)

Sleds still on standby in Banks County!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 27, 2014)

clairol said:


> I was in the Wally World earlier, the milk and bread run has begun in Savannah, well actually it was the candles, flashlights, firelogs, and water.  The adult beverage isle was a little sparce, but still saw plenty of bread and milk



Was the same way in Rincon. I was waiting on a prescription and saw stuff flying off the shelves. Haha. I lol'd several times awkwardly.


----------



## redlevel (Jan 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Deer, birds, and all critters carry a barometer in their head. Man did too, until he started carrying one in his pocket.



I don't know if my goats have a barometer, but they just dog-cussed me because I didn't have another bag of corn and sweet feed on the golf cart when I rode by.  I already fed them earlier, and they have plenty of hay.  Ungrateful beasties!


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope we get 6 inches..... or more! Still got that kid in me lol!


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 27, 2014)

biggtruxx said:


> I hope we get 6 inches..... or more! Still got that kid in me lol!



Dude, I don't think thats going to happen fur us. 

O wait, I got a busy week this week!!!


----------



## usardog (Jan 27, 2014)

I love the snow but do not look forward to the ice to follow. I am on duty at the firehouse in dekalb on Wednesday. No fun driving a truck that big in the slick stuff!


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 27, 2014)

usardog said:


> I love the snow but do not look forward to the ice to follow. I am on duty at the firehouse in dekalb on Wednesday. No fun driving a truck that big in the slick stuff!



Hope it ain't to bad fur you guys. 

Love your sig line too!!!!


----------



## adavis (Jan 27, 2014)

*Anyone else ....*

Thinking that basketball game went into triple overtime?? Lol


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 27, 2014)

adavis said:


> Thinking that basketball game went into triple overtime?? Lol



Who is at a B Ball game?


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 27, 2014)

Just got the official notification that Robins AFB will be closed tomorrow to all non-essential personnel. Guess it's getting serious. This is early for Robins to send out closure norifications.


----------



## bml (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD is being stalked.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 27, 2014)

129  viewers looking for updates and one missing weather guru / b-ball ref. Somebody throw something out there like a model run or something.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 27, 2014)

Friend that works at Jackson EMC said they are prepared for a major event in their billing/service area. He said their weather gurus are expecting a shift slightly north.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 27, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> Friend that works at Jackson EMC said they are prepared for a major event in their billing/service area. He said their weather gurus are expecting a shift slightly north.



That would be good if it shifted north a bit. I am right on the cut off line


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 27, 2014)

http://forums.accuweather.com/uploads/post-25413-1390857198.gif
 See if this down loaded.


----------



## bml (Jan 27, 2014)

Apparently there has been a run on bread at a Food Lion in SC


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 27, 2014)

bml said:


> Apparently there has been a run on bread at a Food Lion in SC



Dang!!!


----------



## bml (Jan 27, 2014)

This was on Fox 5's FB page.


----------



## bml (Jan 27, 2014)

I cant even begin do differintiate between the colors good enough to tell the different depths, but for those that can.... Oh, DISCLAIMER: THIS IS JUST SOME FILLER MATERIAL FOR YOUR ENJOYMENT UNTIL DDD GETS BACK. I DONT KNOW FOR SURE IF THIS IS EVEN A USEABLE MAP.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2014)

Apocalyptic doom inbound!

T


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 27, 2014)

At the beginning of the thread all I wanted was to see a little snow, now I am starting to get greedy.  Cant help but get my hopes up with the most recent trends


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 27, 2014)

0z RAP bullseye.

IF only.


----------



## Cowdog07 (Jan 27, 2014)

Now that's better


----------



## bml (Jan 27, 2014)

I keep thinking we should be able to see something on the radar by now, but nada. I dont know why this is, but I am sure there is some kind of scientific reason.


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't think I have ever seen this much difference in maps and models, ever. Some are predicting a big hole in precept north of I20 to Chattanooga. Time will tell


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Phone just went off. Jackson county went from a "watch" to an "advisory". Also said just a slight shift in moisture would would turn into "warning". Now I'm all confused. Haha


----------



## marknga (Jan 27, 2014)

br6ppc said:


> Just got the official notification that Robins AFB will be closed tomorrow to all non-essential personnel. Guess it's getting serious. This is early for Robins to send out closure norifications.






Robins Air Force Base



"Robins closes due to inclement weather ROBINS AIR FORCE BASE, Ga. - Col Chris Hill, Installation commander, has closed Robins Tuesday for non-mission essential employees due to the significant winter storm expected to bring hazardous driving conditions to the Middle Georgia region. Hill said the decision to close the base was a collaborative effort involving numerous installation agencies. Base personnel should stay tuned to local media outlets, the Robins Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Robins-Air-Force-Base/108324955877320 or call the Straight Talk line at 478-222-0815 for the latest information."

Didn't see that coming for Tuesday...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2014)

Heard County Schools closed tomorrow.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2014)

I got 2 fifths of Jack, a freezer full of venison and fish, and a cord of split firewood...

I am ready for Snowpocalypse 2014


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> Friend that works at Jackson EMC said they are prepared for a major event in their billing/service area. He said their weather gurus are expecting a shift slightly north.



We have Jackson EMC! So glad to hear that they are prepared!


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 27, 2014)

Coffee County Schools are closed Wednesday.


----------



## bml (Jan 27, 2014)

More from Channel 5


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 27, 2014)

marknga said:


> Didn't see that coming for Tuesday...



No kidding. I wasn't expecting a decision until tomorrow. Whether or not it is a wise or financially responsible decision, it is a helpful call for parents. With most of the area schools out, no worrying about taking leave or getting sitters for the kids. I expect that had a influence in the decision.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 27, 2014)

dang, its gonna snow, 146 viewing, crazy how south of us will get it worse. 1 to 2 inches poss. here?


----------



## savreds (Jan 27, 2014)

145 eagerly awaiting the return of the guru!!!


----------



## bml (Jan 27, 2014)

In McDonough.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 27, 2014)

bml said:


> In McDonough.



That's crazy lol


----------



## topfuelgirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Ken Cook is about to be on. He said in the teaser snow coming in from the north then moving south. Then commercial LOL


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 27, 2014)

I see DDD is on about to post


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 27, 2014)

A storm is a brewing!


----------



## topfuelgirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Yall ready?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yall ready?


----------



## Battlewagon (Jan 27, 2014)

Ya tease


----------



## topfuelgirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 27, 2014)

Drumroll please.......

He's gonna say Sumpin.....


----------



## marknga (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yall ready?



uh.... well ....ummm mmmm.... duh?


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 27, 2014)

Got the popcorn out!


----------



## malak05 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is taking awhile this is going to be very long report


----------



## savreds (Jan 27, 2014)

I hate it when he teases us like that!


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 27, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Drumroll please.......
> 
> He's gonna say Sumpin.....


Hahahahaha
Perfect Forrest reference....


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

I think this system is going to over perform.  Lets get the easy stuff out of the way.

Yes, there is a band of snow that is going to form up over 10RC and move from the NW to SE.  These over running snows tend to really over perform modeling.  So yes, NW GA and the mountains, you must be living right because that just showed up in the last 12 hours.

The RAP model is really making my eyes pop.  verbatim it would be 3+" for my back yard... maybe 4.

Macon.... Augusta... you guys have been a lock for 6+" for days... nothing has changed.

Here is where I think the X factor lays... If the northern stream of energy phases with the southern stream, the snow show will start and it will be crazy.  So many of the models are so close... some even show some phasing.  The more phasing we get the more snow EVERYONE gets.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

Does this apply to Southwest Georgia too, or is ice all we will get?


----------



## krisjack (Jan 27, 2014)

This looks interesting don't it.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 27, 2014)

Hope those numbers pan out for me in Hickory Flat as I an due west of you. Not sure what to think looking at the maps. Good news though!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 27, 2014)

Thinking about staying in Acworth and not driving to Ellenwood tomorrow


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> I think this system is going to over perform.  Lets get the easy stuff out of the way.
> 
> Yes, there is a band of snow that is going to form up over 10RC and move from the NW to SE.  These over running snows tend to really over perform modeling.  So yes, NW GA and the mountains, you must be living right because that just showed up in the last 12 hours.
> 
> ...



When will that over running begin in TN?  Want to be sure to be eyeballing the radar.  

More importantly, who won the game?


----------



## topfuelgirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Great night for the heat pump to stop working with a winter storm  Watch in the air ((


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Does this apply to Southwest Georgia too, or is ice all we will get?



Nic, I am concerned about precip types down your way.

Here is the sleet map for your area...


----------



## krisjack (Jan 27, 2014)

For those that don't know what phasing means this is a good description of it.

What is Phasing?
Phasing is when two low pressure systems combine into one low pressure system.

Is Phasing dangerous?
It is an atmospheric condition. While it is typically not dangerous, lows that combine can be stronger and more intense.
Under certain conditions, phasing lows can be dangerous.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Nic, to expound on that map, I think some of that is going to be freezing rain.  I hope its sleet for the sake of people's lives.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd rather see snow then bunch of ice.Ice is alot worst than snow.If there is lots of ice there going to be lots of accidents around here and power outages.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD, I know you said no IMBY questions would be answered and this is not one lol. Wifey has an appointment in Athens at 2:30. Will she be affected by the weather at that time. If so, im going to have her reschedule it. She can't drive on a bright sunny day much less with frozen stuff on the ground.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Nic, to expound on that map, I think some of that is going to be freezing rain.  I hope its sleet for the sake of people's lives.





Thanks D. Me too, otherwise, it will be one sho-nuff dangerous mess around here.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

And here is the map that I HATE... SAVREDS...


----------



## krisjack (Jan 27, 2014)

Hard to believe that a winter storm is coming when it felt like spring today but that how it goes sometimes.


----------



## bml (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> I think this system is going to over perform.  Lets get the easy stuff out of the way.
> 
> Yes, there is a band of snow that is going to form up over 10RC and move from the NW to SE.  These over running snows tend to really over perform modeling.  So yes, NW GA and the mountains, you must be living right because that just showed up in the last 12 hours.
> 
> ...




Cool! Thanks for the update!! The local METs are all thinking this is gonna start up around noonish tomorrow.  They are also thinking it will be mostly over by early evening. Is that a good guesstimate, or do you feel like its a bit too early?


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Robbie101 said:


> DDD, I know you said no IMBY questions would be answered and this is not one lol. Wifey has an appointment in Athens at 2:30. Will she be affected by the weather at that time. If so, im going to have her reschedule it. She can't drive on a bright sunny day much less with frozen stuff on the ground.



I would say there will be better days.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

bml said:


> Cool! Thanks for the update!! The local METs are all thinking this is gonna start up around noonish tomorrow.  They are also thinking it will be mostly over by early evening. Is that a good guesstimate, or do you feel like its a bit too early?



I think that is pretty fair.  I am thinking 8-12 hours of snow.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 27, 2014)

topfuelgirl said:


> Great night for the heat pump to stop working with a winter storm  Watch in the air ((



Switch the thermostat over to Emergency Heat. You won't like your power bill if it runs for more than 3-4 days this way, but it will heat your home until you can get it serviced/repaired. Been there done that in Jan 2011. Right during that awful cold spell then. We have 2 units and lost both compressors within 2 weeks of each other. Cha Ching.....


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

I am loving the GFS for ALLLLLLLL of North GA.  with a good snow ratio, if the GFS verified... everyone north of I-20 would have 2-3" of snow.


----------



## bml (Jan 27, 2014)

Cool man. Thanks again. Get some rest! I know you are probably waiting on the GFS, but grab some sleep soon! I am sure tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## marknga (Jan 27, 2014)

Local Macon station is now saying about 2" for Macon Warner Robins... but of course that can change.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> I would say there will be better days.



TY sir for all that you do!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2014)

13 WMAZ is now redacting their earlier forecast and and saying Mid Ga., is going to get less than a inch.

I guess they are trying to calm the panicked masses.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 27, 2014)

Glen Burns just said  and I quote, " you could see this much here or maybe more, depending on how it tracks, which way it goes." What the heck, is it 1 inch or 4 Glenn. Do they really know?

I remember 1993, they said lite snow, not a major event. Then it sleeted 3 inches of ice then added 4 inches of snow as temps dropped even more, good luck everybody. Prepare for more than they call for is all Im saying.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

marknga said:


> Local Macon station is now saying about 2" for Macon Warner Robins... but of course that can change.



Are you kidding me????


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Are you kidding me????



No he's not...13 WMAZ model they are going with says .97 snow fall.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> I am loving the GFS for ALLLLLLLL of North GA.  with a good snow ratio, if the GFS verified... everyone north of I-20 would have 2-3" of snow.



Sounds good! Hope that comes to fruition! Again, thanks for taking time out of your schedule to update us! Hope the overnight trends stay favorable.


----------



## savreds (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> And here is the map that I HATE... SAVREDS...


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Dutch said:


> No he's not...13 WMAZ model they are going with says .97 snow fall.



Ok... the only way I would have to eat my words here, is if for some reason the precip type is sleet rather than snow.  

I guess sometimes I have to step away from the computer and ask myself if I am over hyping this thing, but geeze... Macon should be easy in my mind for 4".  Maybe I am nuts and its possible the p-type could be ice or sleet rather than snow.


----------



## marknga (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Are you kidding me????



One model at about an inch, one at 2:8.... Euro 4.05"
He just said " I am on the hot seat... Y"all give it some time"


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 27, 2014)

man I think Glenn is just guessing, no telling how much or little it will do. THEY ALL BE GUESSIN'!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Ok... the only way I would have to eat my words here, is if for some reason the precip type is sleet rather than snow.
> 
> I guess sometimes I have to step away from the computer and ask myself if I am over hyping this thing, but geeze... Macon should be easy in my mind for 4".  Maybe I am nuts and its possible the p-type could be ice or sleet rather than snow.



Not doubting what you are calling for...13 had all the same models but are using the one (RPM Model) with the lest amount of snow fall/accumulation...and blowing through the area quickly.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 27, 2014)

Dang 3-5 inches Hancock County. Hope it doesnt snap our young pines, theyre really getting going last two years. Can snow snap the candles and tops out of young 5-6 year old pines?


----------



## savreds (Jan 27, 2014)

One of the local weather guys just forecast 1/2" of ice for us!
Oh joy!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Southern Plains Sector of the NWS Radar when looped shows a great visual of the two systems coming in.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

RAP is out to 13 hours......


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Noon tomorrow.... 1982 anyone?


----------



## elvis*tcb (Jan 27, 2014)

Loving that oneDDD! Even if I'll be plowing it! I've got a 7 year old that needs some snow in a bad way!


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Have mercy.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2014)

Ddd what do you think will happen around troup/meriwether counties ??

T


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 27, 2014)

I remember 82 very well.  Working out off Fulton Ind. took hoooours to get home


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Have mercy.



Wow.  What do the color scales transfer to as far as precip totals?


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


>



I wish I knew what that meant lol.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

If this verifies tomorrow... well... wow.... I will be the crazy guy dancing in the middle of 316.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> If this verifies tomorrow... well... wow.... I will be the crazy guy dancing in the middle of 316.



Will my kids be using their sled in Woodstock?


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't know exactly what it is, but I am praying it verifies... happy dancing to you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 27, 2014)

DRB1313 said:


> The Southern Plains Sector of the NWS Radar when looped shows a great visual of the two systems coming in.


Any way you could give a link to that??


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Will my kids be using their sled in Woodstock?


----------



## jcountry (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty amazing to see how much disagreement there is in all the models....

They are still all over the place.  

I saw some NWS guy (or maybe he worked for the FAA) talking about how the models just aren't good at handling pieces of energy which comes from all the way out to the Pacific like this one is.  

Good luck to all!  (Maybe we can all see a bit of white, and not so much ice.)


----------



## jcountry (Jan 27, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Any way you could give a link to that??



I think this is it:

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/southplains_loop.php


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep! thanks jcountry.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 27, 2014)

Do those maps mean moderate rainfall rates or snowfall,or either,lol?


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

I can tell you guys this much about the models and handling the set up like it is.  

Models work off of history and current data.  The reason the models have stunk at this system and we are about 10-15 hours away now... is because they have no history to pull on.  There are pieces of history and set ups.

Every little piece matters.  The players are on the field... that part is done, but how they play together as a team will spell out the outcome.

I personally am torn.  I think I have looked at so many models, I am getting confused about 12z, 18z, 0z... which day.... which run...

I have to go to bed.  I need some sleep.  I have to go to work tomorrow, but I will be up early in the morning to see whats happening.  I want to stay up so badly and watch the radar.

One thing I will point out... the RAP model.. how it has the moisture places and pictured out about an hour or two from now, looks lock step with the current radar.  It gives me pause.... could it be onto something?

One thing for sure... This storm is giving all of GA something.  Not a storm in my mind that I can remember that EVER did that.  From the coast to the mountains.  You guys think about that.


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Ricky said:


> Do those maps mean moderate rainfall rates or snowfall,or either,lol?



Ricky that is all snow until you get south of macon and then there are mixing issues.  Of which there is not a MET in the US that has a clue where those lines are.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 27, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK, I am not sure those are what we are getting, but for me it seems like I get a good idea of the northern and southern energy coming together like DDD was talking about.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> Noon tomorrow.... 1982 anyone?





DRB1313 said:


> I remember 82 very well.  Working out off Fulton Ind. took hoooours to get home


I remember 1982 very well!!



jcountry said:


> I think this is it:
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/southplains_loop.php





DRB1313 said:


> Yep! thanks jcountry.


Thanks!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is a good post...  something everyone can watch for...

If at 7AM, you get up and look at the SE radar and it looks like this picture below, just know that I will be doing the happy dance.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like there might be some light snow in norther Alabama and Northwestern Ga.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

southern mississippi valley loop shows the two lows sprinting eastward, it looks like a overlap is in line right now to come together over ATL. S Miss Valley Loop 1 30 AM, right now it looks like a bullseye over N GA.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pendergrass may actually see a flake or 2


----------



## JosephSparks (Jan 28, 2014)

10 people lurking at 3am, very nice. Guilty!


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 28, 2014)

In for a 332 update!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2014)

klfutrelle said:


> In for a 332 update!!



It's gonna snow.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

Lookin for an excuse to stay home.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Here is a good post...  something everyone can watch for...
> 
> If at 7AM, you get up and look at the SE radar and it looks like this picture below, just know that I will be doing the happy dance.



Well start warming up your happy dance...SE Radar at 530am.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 28, 2014)

Cock a doodle do. Get up errbody. It's supposed to snow today!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

1john4:4 said:


> Cock a doodle do. Get up errbody. It's supposed to snow today!



Im up here, got an eye trained on the flood lights, saw a few flakes (small) around 5 AM, while eating scrambled eggs and cheese toast. Looks like the bullseye shifted a little farther north, Im ready!


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> Im up here, got an eye trained on the flood lights, saw a few flakes (small) around 5 AM, while eating scrambled eggs and cheese toast. Looks like the bullseye shifted a little farther north, Im ready!



That's what I'm hoping for. I hope we al get some good snow


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 28, 2014)

Now we just need someone to flip DDD's light on and get him to updating


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

It should be kickin' good here by noon, its gonna halt things till thursday I do believe.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 28, 2014)

is it gonna snow in Georgia!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Gonna be a good day tater.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

All I can say is the radar is filling in nicely. 

Some of what you see is not hitting the ground. However I have seen reports already of sleet in Jackson, ms. The air will get soaked and the snow should fly. Good snow rates of 12:1 are plausible in my mind. 

Someone on this board will get under a heavy band of snow for an hour or two and win big in snow amounts. 

Looking at the radar and temps. Still worried about a nasty ice storm south.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Gonna be a good day tater.





Unless you`re a lineman....

Please keep them and all other utility folks, emergency personel, and first responders in your thoughts and prayers. This is when they really earn their wages.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothing in the 30028 yet


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Unless you`re a lineman....
> 
> Please keep them and all other utility folks, emergency personel, and first responders in your thoughts and prayers. This is when they really earn their wages.



No doubt Nic. 

For sure our first responders and our line men will bare the brunt of the nastiness.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

One thing I see for nga is the radar is not quite filled in like I want it, but I'm hoping it starts to fill in a little more in the next 2-3 hours.


----------



## JosephSparks (Jan 28, 2014)

Radar isn't quite as full as what it showed on the RAP, but it still looks pretty good. Don't start dancing yet DDD, but I would think it is safe to go and polish those dancing shoes up.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

its changed from tr-1 to 1-3 for my part of the woods overnight


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

i think more will fall than expected, doesnt it have to with 2 snow fronts converging?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

All I can say is Kurt Mellish has it bad wrong.  I hope he eats crow.  He said a dusting for north Atlanta on my way into work.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Unless you`re a lineman....
> 
> Please keep them and all other utility folks, emergency personel, and first responders in your thoughts and prayers. This is when they really earn their wages.



Yep. Heading into work now


----------



## Spanky916 (Jan 28, 2014)

He did the same thing last time. Called for not more than a "dusting" while DDD was calling for 6". Well measured 6" on the hood of my wife's car and went to bed lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

The cold dry air wedge is sucking up the moisture.


----------



## malak05 (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> All I can say is Kurt Mellish has it bad wrong.  I hope he eats crow.  He said a dusting for north Atlanta on my way into work.



I believe the latest FFC weather discussion mentioned increased snow ratios for north of I20 possibly 15:1 or 20:1 if that works out should support more than a dusting


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

the 2 snow bands have merged over Miss and Ala line, coming together?


----------



## malak05 (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> the 2 snow bands have merged over Miss and Ala line, coming together?


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

David Chandley on channel 2 just said theyre noticing a shift towards heavier snow farther north, gonna bullseye us, another bad underestimation?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2014)

topfuelgirl said:


> Ken Cook is about to be on. He said in the teaser snow coming in from the north then moving south. Then commercial LOL



Ken Cook is a skeered lit'l dillweed. He is always so conservative and timid. I would not trust him to predict the sun rising before it happens.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Ken Cook is a skeered lit'l dillweed. He is always so conservative and timid. I would not trust him to predict the sun rising before it happens.



theyre all acting goofy flipping between the channels this morning. They keep saying timing and location and acting all giddy. They seem unsure or like they think its worse than expected. Wouldnt be the first time.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> theyre all acting goofy flipping between the channels this morning. They keep saying timing and location and acting all giddy. They seem unsure or like they think its worse than expected. Wouldnt be the first time.



should i get more french toast supplies


----------



## malak05 (Jan 28, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> should i get more french toast supplies



I see what you did there


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

a 1200 mile long winter storm, covering the whole state of GA, it seems it would be worse than they are calling for.......???


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

I am not crazy about that hole in the radar there over Alabama and Mississippi. I hope that that area fills in soon because if it does not I am afraid it is going to disappoint folks north of I 20. 

South of I 20 still looks to be in great shape looking at the radar


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't eat yella snow!!!No No:


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Don't eat yella snow!!!No No:


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Don't eat yella snow!!!No No:



i will stay away from that batch right off the back deck


----------



## savreds (Jan 28, 2014)

Locals are saying mostly ice for us now!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> i will stay away from that batch right off the back deck



Don't we all have "that spot"


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2014)

Warm up for us in middle ga.This was back in March 09,Harris County. Hoping for a repeat this go around,we sure had fun!!!I measured 8 inches after it was all done.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> I am not crazy about that hole in the radar there over Alabama and Mississippi. I hope that that area fills in soon because if it does not I am afraid it is going to disappoint folks north of I 20.
> 
> South of I 20 still looks to be in great shape looking at the radar



Great news. May the hole get bigger


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Great news. May the hole get bigger



hole seems to be closing up in last 5 mins on SE radar loop Im viewing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> hole seems to be closing up in last 5 mins on SE radar loop Im viewing



Don't tell me that. No snow needed here in ksaw. I do not  desire to work all the auto accidents


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> hole seems to be closing up in last 5 mins on SE radar loop Im viewing



Good. Maybe it will snow Alot in kennesaw.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Don't tell me that. No snow needed here in ksaw. I do not  desire to work all the auto accidents



we're gonna get snow, how much remains to be seen


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Good. Maybe it will snow Alot in kennesaw.



Haha... Nope. Fizzling out as we speak


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

it should be snowing here now but air must still be too dry, its on the way. Ought to make for a real nice Zoo Effect when it starts to come down around midday and everybody lets out for home.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Haha... Nope. Fizzling out as we speak



fizzling out? hasnt even started, yet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

Temps are not dropping as fast as predicted, might be a wash in central ga.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

we are below freezing almost everywhere arent we? 24  here when I went to crank the truck, oh well, guess we'll know soon enough, erry-body be careful.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> we are below freezing almost everywhere arent we?



21 in Ringgold.  Check the radar and never again doubt the snow repellant properties of Chattanooga TN.  We are smack in the middle of that "bubble".


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 28, 2014)

30* in covington


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> fizzling out? hasnt even started, yet.



Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

East central Ga prediciton, 33 by 8am. High 30's as of right now.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

debbie downer


----------



## Sargent (Jan 28, 2014)

27 in Alpharetta.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

45 on the back porch.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

11 Alive calling for moderate bursts of heavier snow for Cobb,Paulding, Bartow,Cherokee by 11 AM 2 inches or more. Dont know if I wanna leave now, might remote in. Its coming, run for your lives people!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep, temps are not as cold as predicted.  There was not one model showing temps this warm.  

Might be a blessing for folks in S. GA.

We will see.

Also, Migmack's air is very dry, but the column will saturate eventually... its robbing moisture though... ugh.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/southeast-region/weather-radar?play=1

Showing allot of moisture over GA. 

When is it going to hit the ground?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yep, temps are not as cold as predicted.  There was not one model showing temps this warm.
> 
> Might be a blessing for folks in S. GA.
> 
> ...



Temps are showing to fall below freezing by noon. 

What do you think DDD?


----------



## savreds (Jan 28, 2014)

It's 52 on da coast, it was 57 about 30 minutes ago. I think the bottom is starting to fall out.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

keep in mind folks:

INITIAL MODEL PRECIP WILL NEED TO GO
INTO MOISTENING THE SUB-CLOUD LAYER BEFORE PRECIP ACTUALLY REACHES
THE SURFACE.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yep, temps are not as cold as predicted.  There was not one model showing temps this warm.
> 
> Might be a blessing for folks in S. GA.
> 
> ...



local news hasnt forecasted above freezing all day Metro South and North.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

sleet in Barnesville......hitting the ground


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jackson Banks and Hall snow bust again!


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

One thing rolling around in my head... if the cold air is not as strong as forecasted, it will allow the heavier precip to come farther north.  Could be snow jam 1982 all over again for ATL.

This is going to be fun to watch.  No matter what happens.  I am like a school girl... all giddy inside.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

just looked out back windows trying to see if anything is falling yet, 2 bucks slipping down the fence out back into the woods beside me, they looked hungry and on the move, one was half racked, they seemed to know somethings on the way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Haha... Nope. Fizzling out as we speak



Lol...dream killer!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD, what dewpoint do we need to hit for it to let loose?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Lol...dream killer!



Hahaha... No snow today folks


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hahaha... No snow today folks



its gonna snow extra on your house


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> its gonna snow extra on your house


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> One thing rolling around in my head... if the cold air is not as strong as forecasted, it will allow the heavier precip to come farther north.  Could be snow jam 1982 all over again for ATL.
> 
> This is going to be fun to watch.  No matter what happens.  I am like a school girl... all giddy inside.



 we going to get something for sure...


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

maybe it will snow enough to knock power off just for the duration of the State Of the Union address, we could only hope.


----------



## topfuelgirl (Jan 28, 2014)

It can snow jam all it wants as long as we can get home in time and not get stuck 45 miles away at work!!!


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 28, 2014)

I just called in to work, I hope it actually snows or I'm going to look like an idiot. Last time I called in for weather was for the Athens snow storm of 2009 where I got 9 inches and the office in ATL got zero.... no one believed me. I didn't have a camera phone at the time.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

topfuelgirl said:


> It can snow jam all it wants as long as we can get home in time and not get stuck 45 miles away at work!!!



Me too I work in sandy springs and live in Dawsonville.  If I see a flake I'm heading home.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry guys. I just ruined it for everyone. I stopped at Ace and bought three sleds for the kids.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

4 more deer moving past the house, thats 6 in the last hour. They know something is close by. Jumped the road, looking for some snacks before the cold, a doe was last to pass, slow on the camera


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

The forecast here in Thomson updated the tempatures to reflect 41 by 9:00am then dropping to 32 by 12:00pm. We shall see. I would guess the frozen precip will cool the air off rapidly as it begins to fall.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 28, 2014)

Dang, it is DARK outside, here in Forsyth!!


----------



## Priest (Jan 28, 2014)

I was already on the road at 0520 this morning when I got the call that our fleet was grounded and to go home.  I sent out my e-mails to clients I was scheduled for, watched a little TV, and then went and test fired the Genni.

22.3 degrees in Hiram

I'm going to Waffle House for some food...I think they still have bread, eggs, and milk....although they wont make french toast


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing here in Blairsville now.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 28, 2014)

Bust......


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Sleet in LaGrange per my son in law!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 28, 2014)

Well today is the day I have been waiting the past 3 years on!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

CSRA update.. http://metrospirit.com/weather-update-national-weather-service/#.Uuey0xAo600


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought y'all were gonna keep this one down there? I drove 40 miles to work through a blizzard this morning, four-wheel-drive even on the Interstate most of the way. Calling for snow off and on all day with a couple more inches.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Bust......



Its not a bust... you need patients.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 28, 2014)

Pavement white already and it ain't been snowing 10 minutes.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 28, 2014)

Forsyth County Schools closing 2 hours early


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Its not a bust... you need patients.



or patience


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

the deer told me all I need to know, this coming snow had them moving, 1/2 dozen in last hour moving past my house. They look hungry and in search of something to eat. Its gonna show up all the sudden I bet.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 28, 2014)

They said on WSB that Kirk Melish was first to mention snow in Atlanta. That is not true. My weatherman DDD was the first over 10 days ago. He will also be the first to talk about the next one in February . DDD has a way with words that you don't hear anywhere else. Thanks Bud


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Its not a bust... you need patients.



I live in Sugar Valley..... That's Indian for hole in the NW GA mountains where moisture goes to die......we never get anything but straight line winds......trust me.... Bust


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 28, 2014)

Snow falling on the mount.


----------



## savreds (Jan 28, 2014)

Down to 48 now, the cold air is a comin!


----------



## JDH (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone know a gas station in warner robins that sells kerosene?  Lowes/HD are sold out


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 28, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I live in Sugar Valley..... That's Indian for hole in the NW GA mountains where moisture goes to die......we never get anything but straight line winds......trust me.... Bust



Ride bicycles on the roads down there a good bit.  Beautiful area.   Horn mountain is not my favorite but it's a nice challenge going up and over occassionally.  

Sorry that Chattanooga anti snow dome extends all the way down there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2014)

Some small flakes in North Paulding!


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 28, 2014)

JDH said:


> Anyone know a gas station in warner robins that sells kerosene?  Lowes/HD are sold out



Have you checked Houston Hardware on 247 in Bonaire? I know they were advertising having kerosene. It's the old Ace Hardware just south of Hwy 96.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 28, 2014)

RinggoldGa said:


> Ride bicycles on the roads down there a good bit.  Beautiful area.   Horn mountain is not my favorite but it's a nice challenge going up and over occassionally.
> 
> Sorry that Chattanooga anti snow dome extends all the way down there.



I've prolly almost run you off the road before....  we see a lot of that around here.  Give us a yell sometime....


----------



## carver (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing at Brasstown Bald
http://www.fs.usda.gov/detailfull/conf/home/?cid=fsm9_029107&width=full


----------



## GoodBuzzOn (Jan 28, 2014)

Sleet in Griffin


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks''wintery'' outside.


----------



## JDH (Jan 28, 2014)

br6ppc said:


> Have you checked Houston Hardware on 247 in Bonaire? I know they were advertising having kerosene. It's the old Ace Hardware just south of Hwy 96.



winner winner chicken dinner!  thanks


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

FishingAddict said:


> It's really coming down here in Marietta!



dont know what the problem here is in Kennesaw, 25 degrees and radar is covered for Cobb


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

mountainpass said:


> or patience



typing from my dang phone.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 28, 2014)

carver said:


> Snowing at Brasstown Bald
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/detailfull/conf/home/?cid=fsm9_029107&width=full



I wonder if they are having issues with the cam on top of Brass Town Bald. It says can not connect to server.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 28, 2014)

It's really coming down here in Marietta!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

173 viewing


Just talked to my mama.....she lives in Cherokee co. I told her they are gonna get some snow & she said "That ain't what they are saying on the news" I told her to stop listening to them idiots!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 28, 2014)

This reminds me of the '83 or '84 snowstorm in Bama. The forecast called for maybe an accumalation the went to maybe 2" a hour or so later. Two hours later they said up to 6". We got 12" before it quit.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 28, 2014)

Freezng rain sticking in Upson:


----------



## Priest (Jan 28, 2014)

First flurry coming in for Hiram.


----------



## carver (Jan 28, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> I wonder if they are having issues with the cam on top of Brass Town Bald. It says can not connect to server.



I'm having no problem connecting, check the web site you may have to load a player


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 28, 2014)

I am in Johns Creek at work and have not seen anything falling yet. The radar has precipitation over us but it must not be reaching the ground yet. Anyone else getting any Winter Precipitation?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Just saw a tad of mixed precip here. A few flurries mixed with what looked like tiny sleet.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jan 28, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> I wonder if they are having issues with the cam on top of Brass Town Bald. It says can not connect to server.



No issues, I am looking at it now.


----------



## spotman (Jan 28, 2014)

Just started to see a few small flakes falling in Coweta.


----------



## cjones (Jan 28, 2014)

Apparently Coweta Co. passed a 'no snow' ordinance - the radar seems to stop at the CCO border.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

GoodBuzzOn said:


> Sleet in Griffin



Just north of you and and had a few flurries mixed in too.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing in Kennesaw


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 28, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> I am in Johns Creek at work and have not seen anything falling yet. The radar has precipitation over us but it must not be reaching the ground yet. Anyone else getting any Winter Precipitation?



Nothing yet in Sandy Springs.  It's coming!


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Starting to lean towards this being an 85 runner.  Everyone south and south east of 85 will be in the snow... still... further south you go the better the amounts.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothing here, 6 degrees though.


----------



## ryork (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing in Bremen. Small flakes but steadily increasing in intensity.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 28, 2014)

Reports of Snow in Canton


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Starting to lean towards this being an 85 runner.  Everyone south and south east of 85 will be in the snow... still... further south you go the better the amounts.





Except when you get down to I-16 and south of here though right DDD?

Temps are droppin hard in Sav. 

Been told to prepare to work 48 hours tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Maybe I should be more specific...

85 from South Carolina down to ATL then straight out I-20 towards Alabama.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 28, 2014)

Just heard over the scanner that Troup County is already experiencing some icing on the roadways. One lane on 27 open due to heavy sleet.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 28, 2014)

here it comes


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

more flakes in kennesaw, had to go get some hot cakes and sausage at McD's and it started


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 28, 2014)

Small flurries starting in McDonough


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

They've tOld us to leave early from the office in sandy springs.  Let the traffic jam begin!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 28, 2014)

NWGA schools letting out early..... Somebody got some spainin to do......


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 28, 2014)

I drove in too Ellenwood from Acworth and I did not touch my brakes intill I got to GA Tech. I say alottttt of folks stayed home....Ive already decided im leaving early


----------



## Brenda61979 (Jan 28, 2014)

Little snowflakes r starting to fall in cumming ga


----------



## ryork (Jan 28, 2014)

If these flakes could get a little larger, we would be in business here.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing in Hickory Flat!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Maybe I should be more specific...
> 
> 85 from South Carolina down to ATL then straight out I-20 towards Alabama.



I see what you're saying on the radar.  It looks like everyone north and north west of 85 will be disappointed.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 28, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I've prolly almost run you off the road before....  we see a lot of that around here.  Give us a yell sometime....



We really try and stay on side roads and to get the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - out of the way when cars need to get by.  Last thing we want to do is hold up traffic.  Just be patient with us if it's not a good place to pass!  Ride out of Villanow down to Sugar Valley and around for about 45 miles every Tuesday evening from April to October.

Small flakes and a light dusting in Ringgold now but coming down pretty good.


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 28, 2014)

It was getting squirrely down near Greenville at 8:30... Heavy sleet and you could see tire tracks in the snow...

Didn't stop me from getting a driving trophy, though..


----------



## GoodBuzzOn (Jan 28, 2014)

Fat flakes falling in Clayton Co.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 28, 2014)

They just called for school dismissal at 12 here. Odd bc it looks like it may miss us?


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm closing shop at 3:00pm today.  Corporate office is in NJ, and they ain't happy about it, but oh well.

They closed last week at 3:00 and didn't even let anyone know.  At least I told someone.


----------



## thaney10 (Jan 28, 2014)

Coming down in Waleska. Roads are white.


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

just cold here in macon.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Snow falling in Ballground


----------



## topfuelgirl (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on snow!!!


----------



## cjones (Jan 28, 2014)

Light flurries in Union City right now at 10:30am.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like a bust for dawsonville


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jan 28, 2014)

Dick Ridge in Rocky Face is turning white!!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 28, 2014)

Flakes in Ellenwood


----------



## spotman (Jan 28, 2014)

Starting to come down pretty good around Newnan.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 28, 2014)

Someone going to start an official picture thread or do they go in here???


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 28, 2014)

Trigabby said:


> It was getting squirrely down near Greenville at 8:30... Heavy sleet and you could see tire tracks in the snow...
> 
> Didn't stop me from getting a driving trophy, though..



Ouch

There's going to be alot of that going on.

Ya'll be safe. When it's first hitting the ground is when it's the slickest. And wear some shoes with good traction.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

klfutrelle said:


> Someone going to start an official picture thread or do they go in here???



Post here!  I wanna see.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 28, 2014)

Slicker than snot out here.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Still not doing anything here in Athens...

Looks like all the major heavy precip is still back in lower MS and LA....only time will tell what path it takes I reckon.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

flake size got big in Ksaw but its still flurries


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Preacher just texted me "our resident meteorologist"  to see if we needed to cancel church tomorrow night. 

All I know about the weather is what DDD tells me.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> flake size got big in Ksaw but its still flurries



Hickory Flat flakes are much larger now and falling at a much higher rate now. This all changed in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

Ahhhh.. Flurries.  This is nothing thank goodness.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

Temps are not droping for east central GA, varies between 37 to 40.


----------



## Libster112 (Jan 28, 2014)

It has been snowing really well in Bartow Co the last hour. Ground is almost all covered in white.


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 28, 2014)

Very excited for everyone getting most snow.

Nothing yet in Sandy Springs.  Ready for the snow hole on the radar around Atlanta to close so it starts snowing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2014)

44 degrees in the chalk mines here in Washington county, nuttin else happening so far.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 28, 2014)

sleeting in Covington...30016


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

ButcherTony said:


> sleeting in Covington...30016



Bone dry in the 30014


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 28, 2014)

ButcherTony said:


> sleeting in Covington...30016



Nothing yet in city limits.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 28, 2014)

Matt.M said:


> Very excited for everyone getting most snow.
> 
> Nothing yet in Sandy Springs.  Ready for the snow hole on the radar around Atlanta to close so it starts snowing.



Always takes a bit for that hole to close in around Atlanta for some reason.


----------



## malak05 (Jan 28, 2014)

Been snowing pretty good here in Rockmart,GA for near hour and half Roads, Cars, and Roofs covered and moisture is filling in back into Alabama and MS possible it could get very interesting for GA soon


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Flurries in Thomson. Temp in the truck is still 38


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothing here in Barrow


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

ok, now its snowing here in my part of Kennesaw


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Urgent - immediate broadcast requested
civil emergency message
alabama emergency management agency clanton alabama
relayed by national weather service birmingham al
928 am cst tue jan 28 2014

the following message is transmitted at the request of the
individual alabama county emergency management agencies.

A mixture of snow...freezing rain and sleet has accumulated across
the following...
Counties...lamar...pickens...sumter...marengo...hale...perry...bibb
...chilton...dallas...autauga...lowndes...elmore...montgomery...
Coosa...tallapoosa...macon...chambers and randolph counties.

Several roadways have become slick and extremely hazardous...
Especially on bridges and overpasses. This does include major
through fares and interstates. Travel across these counties should
be limited to emergency only for your safety.

Winter weather will continue through the afternoon and into the
evening hours.


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

I am thinking its a long way from a bust. We still have a lot of time left. When DDD calls it a bust, then I will hang up the hat.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 28, 2014)

Good snow in Dawsonville


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

*last few minutes*

it began in Kennesaw


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 28, 2014)

Coming down to beat the band in Hickory Flat...deck is all white, car and roofs are white..Hot tub cover is white..Very pretty and peaceful snow...I sure hope this continues. Kids are getting out 2hrs early.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 28, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Nothing yet in city limits.



headed that way from Jackson lake area


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 28, 2014)

Sleet/snow mix in McDonough


----------



## weezzey (Jan 28, 2014)

Flurries in Douglasville


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

here is a good way to check your wet bulb temp.

http://www.griffin.uga.edu/aemn/cgi-bin/AEMN.pl?zip=30286


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing in Dalton with slight accumulation.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

Bridges icing up on Cobb Pwky


----------



## Jeetdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Getting reports of rough road conditions on Interstate 75 above Rocky Face....lots of accidents


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Jan 28, 2014)

Light sleet mixed with flurries in Augusta....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

And the auto accidents have begun


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

i live off a main road in Kennesaw, its accumulating on it now. Snowing good in NW Cobb.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> i live off a main road in Kennesaw, its accumulating on it now. Snowing good in NW Cobb.



Cobb Pkwy is white


----------



## Sargent (Jan 28, 2014)

Our daycare is closing at 1pm in Woodstock.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 28, 2014)

Flurries in Lithia Springs on Thornton Rd.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 28, 2014)

*Roads awful in NW Ga . .*

Five mile drive from office that takes 10 minutes just took 35 and I'm in F-250 in 4wd with mud tires.

Two cars in front of me slid off road.  Postman is stuck in ditch a mile from my house.  

I had to come home to meet a contractor and now he states he won't make it.  Probably don't have a half inch at most but it's stuck on the roads and turning to ice as cars pack it down.  Pretty nasty.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 28, 2014)

Its been coming down in Newnan for an hour now.


----------



## ryork (Jan 28, 2014)

Coming down good here in Bremen now, flake size has increased significantly.  Everything turning white including all asphalt and cement.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

40 in The south


----------



## bankdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

44*F in Cordele, 50 miles south of macon.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

My BIL texted this pic from Acworth.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 28, 2014)

Light snow starting off of McFarland & McGinnis Ferry in Alpharetta.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

umm this is supposed to go on until when? 5 or 6 o clock? Its not gonna be pretty.


----------



## Brenda61979 (Jan 28, 2014)

Starting to really come down in cumming


----------



## Sargent (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> umm this is supposed to go on until when? 5 or 6 o clock? Its not gonna be pretty.



Yep... "It's not snowing here- no worries" is going to make for a bad afternoon/evening for some.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sargent said:


> Yep... "It's not snowing here- no worries" is going to make for a bad afternoon/evening for some.



yep


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm no expert, but it looks like the radar is filling in quite nicely for us on the top end of the perimeter.  Praying!


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 28, 2014)

*Cartersville Picture*

We got a little bit in Cartersville. 
Some of the side streets are slick.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Still Nutting in Walton County


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

seams like it has moved a good bit north west, not sure how much snow is going to be in the Macon ares now????


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2014)

Sargent said:


> Light snow starting off of McFarland & McGinnis Ferry in Alpharetta.



Nothing over here in Suwanee on this end of McGinnis Ferry.


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

Robbie101 said:


> Still Nutting in Walton County



My wife says its falling in Walnut Grove. Started just a couple minutes ago.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> seams like it has moved a good bit north west, not sure how much snow is going to be in the Macon ares now????



Come on up. I have a sled just for you. Roll Tide


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 28, 2014)

North Georgia taking all the snow as usual


----------



## VANCE (Jan 28, 2014)

snowing in alpharetta


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 28, 2014)

bml said:


> My wife says its falling in Walnut Grove. Started just a couple minutes ago.





Wait, Ive still got to much to do.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Small flake flurry in Campton


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

*within the last 30 mins*

here in Kennesaw/NW Cobb


Main roads here are white and people are driving real slow past the house. My old man is still at the office in Marietta oblivious and he lives in Hickory Flat.


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing in Midtown.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 28, 2014)

Reports are roads are getting bad in North Heard and real bad in North Troup on the lake bridges.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 28, 2014)

Wife just texted me it is snowing in Loganville.

Driver called in that is coming back from Birmingham.  Says 20 is a mess with cars pulled over everywhere.

Got another one coming out of Montgomery.  Sleeting down that way, but 85 is in good shape.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 28, 2014)

Look like there's weather out there!


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 28, 2014)

not gonna snow in warner robins....no worries


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just starting to flurry by the Big Rock.


----------



## TBI (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> seams like it has moved a good bit north west, not sure how much snow is going to be in the Macon ares now????



Be patient. DDD said it's coming, it's coming.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Triple D said, my work here is done.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Look at the radar and let the theme song from Smoky and the Bandit play in your mind.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Come on up. I have a sled just for you. Roll Tide



10/4...you got a big hill we can race down....


----------



## Priest (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2014)

Still snowing here, they haven't even been able to keep the main roads clear. And we weren't supposed to get any of this. Now they're saying 3"-4". And we way, way north of 85.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Seems like a lot of reports of deteriorating road conditions in extreme NW Ga.  This area was supposed to be out of the action...hmmmmm?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Look at the radar and let the theme song from Smoky and the Bandit play in your mind.


 

Already getting dicey in Roswell and it looks like the precip will continue a while!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is a good website to look at live snow in north GA.

http://northganow.com/community-etc/?page_id=95


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

slow steady accumulation in Kennesaw


----------



## Milkman (Jan 28, 2014)

Light blowing flurries in Watkinsville


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2014)

Still nothing in Suwanee. How could it miss us?


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jan 28, 2014)

Little bit of flurries in Duluth near Bass Pro.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 28, 2014)

Driver called in from Calhoun.  Heavy snow and lots of cars sliding around.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 28, 2014)

metro Georgia traffic cams   www.511ga.org   you can see what's happening on their cams


----------



## TJay (Jan 28, 2014)

We had to make a run to my ma in law's this morning.  Not too bad going but coming back Shiloh road was already getting slick in spots, saw 2 fender benders on Shiloh alone.  Interstate 575 not too bad, yet.  Home now and it's really coming down.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 28, 2014)

gonna drive in warner robins for a spin,nothing happening


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 28, 2014)

It is just starting to snow at work in Johns Creek.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 28, 2014)

Eddy M. said:


> metro Georgia traffic cams   www.511ga.org   you can see what's happening on their cams




Still snowing in Ringgold.  Roads are very treacherous.  Busses having lots of trouble getting kids home as school let out an hour ago.  Wrecks everywhere.  Six wrecks within 1/2 mile of one school per a teacher friend.  

Another friend stuck on uphill freeway off ramp as line of cars all can't move forward.  

Good day to have 4wd.


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Jan 28, 2014)

It's BAD in North Paulding. Roads are terrible!!!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

there are gonna be alot of folks getting stuck where they are in the NW part of the state. It stuck to the roads immediately here when it started in Kennesaw. Just talked to a buddy at Lockheed and they dont want to let them go home and the folks are getting bent out of shape. Cobb Parkway is turning into a mess and fast. This one will be going down in the books if that moisture keeps pumping in from Miss across Bama to GA. Thank goodness for the telecommute. I was gonna leave this morning and though better of it. The road I live on here is a main travel way and its white and slick and people are creeping down the road already!


----------



## carver (Jan 28, 2014)

Young Harris eagles getting covered up
http://www.berry.edu/eaglecam/


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 28, 2014)

This ain't nuttin.... Bunch a wimps....


----------



## Hawk Pride (Jan 28, 2014)

Cold sprinkle just starting and 42 here in Sandersville.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> This ain't nuttin.... Bunch a wimps....



We're all gonna' die!


----------



## marknga (Jan 28, 2014)

Just started to drizzle rain in Byron


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

WELL,1st one in the ditch, watched it from front porch window,gotta go help, dang wheres my tow strap?


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 28, 2014)

We already have a very nice coating here in West Coweta. Also reports of a few slick spots already forming on the roads. Y'all be careful out there. The first responders are already gonna have enough to do without the boneheads getting out. Don't be a bonehead!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2014)

Multiple wrecks on troup including one fatality

T


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 28, 2014)

looking at the radar the heavy stuff is on the way....Hope this continues.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thats my coop in dawsonville. If anyone has to travel up 400 be very careful the roads are already starting to show ice.  I left work in time.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 28, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Multiple wrecks on troup including one fatality
> 
> T


Sad


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2014)

Dusting now in middle Forsyth co. Been snowing a little over an hr.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 28, 2014)

Good snow in Heard County/Franklin. Roads are covered off any major highway and 27 itself is getting covered.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 28, 2014)

flurries just started


----------



## spotman (Jan 28, 2014)

Newnan


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Snow just started here in Walton (Monroe)


----------



## mbl223 (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing good in sandy springs.  Driveway and roads starting to get covered.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Barrow Co schools got out early! 




Throwback said:


> Multiple wrecks on troup including one fatality
> 
> T



 Dang....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally some flurries in Barrow Co.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing at the big rock.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 28, 2014)

Steady snow in Gainesville


----------



## ryork (Jan 28, 2014)

*Bremen*

A few shots from about an hour ago when it started coming down good.  Driveway was covered in a few minutes, and it gets real steep around the curve. 

Coming down even harder now, and we've got twice as much now as when the photos were taken.  Will post more later.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

Reports of sleet here.. temps still steady at 38


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 28, 2014)

RinggoldGa said:


> Five mile drive from office that takes 10 minutes just took 35 and I'm in F-250 in 4wd with mud tires.
> 
> Two cars in front of me slid off road.  Postman is stuck in ditch a mile from my house.
> 
> I had to come home to meet a contractor and now he states he won't make it.  Probably don't have a half inch at most but it's stuck on the roads and turning to ice as cars pack it down.  Pretty nasty.



OMG, you flipped over. 

the pic...


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Always a bridesmaid...

All you folks that were sposed to be on the sidelines for a change posting snow pics, us in South Georgia that were sposed to be ground zero will only get ice if anything, looks like.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 28, 2014)

We've got good and steady snow here in Dawson but it is very small flakes. Will we see some of the big stuff or is everybody else seeing what I am?


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing good now here in Henry County


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 28, 2014)

Temp is up to 44 degrees and light rain in south Dodge Co. The rain will probably start the temps dropping.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 28, 2014)

Big flakes in Lagrange . Lots of wrecks.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> Always a bridesmaid...
> 
> All you folks that were sposed to be on the sidelines for a change posting snow pics, us in South Georgia that were sposed to be ground zero will only get ice if anything, looks like.


 Ain't that the truth?!?!


----------



## cjones (Jan 28, 2014)

Coming down pretty steady at the office in Union City.  My office faces the interstate and I can hear sirens going up and down 85 in both directions.  I think I'll take the back roads home - at least I can drive in the ditch and stay off the slick pavement on the back roads.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 28, 2014)

heavy ice snow on roads in Carroll Douglas. Douglas kids werent released till too late and now soccer mom crazys all over the roads and ditches. im gonna hold tight till the crazys get home.
i can drive in anything but cant stop crazys from hitting me.


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing for a while in East Cobb. Roads white, slick some areas.  Sticking and building up quickly.  School cut it pretty close on release at 12. Witnessed two wrecks going to get kids from school.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't attempt the Cherokee county roads if you don't have to. I'm headed to get my wife and son. The roads out here are shot!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Buck&Tom Hunter said:


> Don't attempt the Cherokee county roads if you don't have to. I'm headed to get my wife and son. The roads out here are shot!



 Dang....my mama went on into work. She don't get off til 11pm. She better plan on stayin over night there!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Temp are still holding steady at 37. Very disappointed I must say. They"claim" the temp should start dropping soon but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## malak05 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm hearing that radar reports are showing back building in Eastern MS and Alabama and that we are all looking at prolonged snowfall


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Just talked to mama &  she said HWY 140 from Waleska to Canton is shut down!


----------



## SkyWalker (Jan 28, 2014)

I went to Boston last Saturday [*EDIT: 1/18/14 NOT 1/25/14*]

this is what it looked like leaving Loghan Int'l 






By the time we made the 35 mile trip to our friends house, this is what it looked like (the squiggley tracks are mine)





Driving to Vermont





I know how to drive in the snow.  ICE is whole different ball game.

Left work off of Windward Parkway [exit 11 GA400] and seen an accident within the first 1.5 miles.

I live in Cumming and the roads are already starting to ice...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Temp are still holding steady at 37. Very disappointed I must say. They"claim" the temp should start dropping soon but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hearing reports that I-20 east is shutdown right before the GA line.

Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## carver (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang....my mama went on into work. She don't get off til 11pm. She better plan on stayin over night there!



You may have to go get her Christy


----------



## SkyWalker (Jan 28, 2014)

Of course the north is much better at clearing roads.





Within the first 30 minutes of arriving in Boston, I seen more snow plows and salt trucks than I have ever seen in my life!

First time traveling N/NEast of Chicago, IL


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Yep, been eating crow all morning. Everyone at work keeps asking what happened. I guess no matter how much forecasting, these storms due there own thing. Next time it call for flurries and we'll get 10 inches


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

43 here in the South, warming up.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

It just starting it aint over yet.It is 37 here in Leesburg and dropping.It is raining.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

NOAA says 60% chance of snow.  Im pretty sure its 100% now and about 1/2 inch out.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 28, 2014)

HWY140 in Canton is gridlocked....Snow is all over our subdivision roads now and building. In 3 hrs, went from a few flurries to snow all over the roads. Looks like the heavier stuff is still on the way...we got a good bit left to go of this white stuff!

Everyone BE SAFE!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

krisjack said:


> It just starting it aint over yet.It is 37 here in Leesburg and dropping.It is raining.



I know. Just figured by being negative it'll switch the trend. The snow dance hasn't worked


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

carver said:


> You may have to go get her Christy



No No: she ain't gettin snowed in with me!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Thomson should start having snow soon.According to the radar u are on the snow rain line.Looks like its snowing in Woodbury which is not to far from u is it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothing in disgusta area..


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jan 28, 2014)

1/2" of snow on the ground here, 19 degrees windy and still snowing.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 28, 2014)

My wife asked me to pick up some tortilla shells for dinner tonight. I made the mistake of going to the grocery store. 

If you've ever watched a commercial and wondered "who is dumb enough to buy that?".....


Go to a Kroger right now. 

In the parking lot, I literally watched a lady rolling a cart full of bread and milk. What are you going to do with 9 gallons of milk? Are you running an orphanage? 

I then stopped at a gas station to re-up on a couple bundles of firewood... sure enough the lady in line in front of me is buying bread..... and paying for it out of her penny coin jar. 

Unbelievable. The human race is doomed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2014)

41 degrees with a fairly good rain, here in Sowega.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hwy 92 west from Roswell to Woodstock is a parking lot, and I'm ten miles from home averaging 25 yards a minute.


----------



## brandon (Jan 28, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> Always a bridesmaid...
> 
> All you folks that were sposed to be on the sidelines for a change posting snow pics, us in South Georgia that were sposed to be ground zero will only get ice if anything, looks like.


^^^ this

It's a balmy 38 right now in Bonaire. Almost tropical in comparison to you guys above I-20. High here was supposed to be 33 today 

Hopefully we'll still have plenty of moisture left when it gets cold tonight.. I just hope it's not all sleet. I told the kids this was going to be a sure thing, if they wake up in the morning and it's not white out, we are ALL going to be bitterly disappointed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2014)

We ain't missing it here. Still coming down and I see no end in site.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Got a picture from someone at the office in sandy springs.  It's grid lock and they said I was smart for leaving early.  If you're near 400/285 you might as well plan on not being home for the next 3-4 hrs.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 28, 2014)

*Clemson*

Starting to snow here in TigerTown now.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 28, 2014)

Brandon said:


> ^^^ this
> 
> It's a balmy 38 right now in Bonaire. Almost tropical in comparison to you guys above I-20. High here was supposed to be 33 today
> 
> Hopefully we'll still have plenty of moisture left when it gets cold tonight.. I just hope it's not all sleet. I told the kids this was going to be a sure thing, if they wake up in the morning and it's not white out, we are ALL going to be bitterly disappointed. Fingers crossed.



I can't tell you how disgusted I am with this storm!  Bring on Spring!  I am sick of being disappointed!


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Hwy 92 west from Roswell to Woodstock is a parking lot, and I'm ten miles from home averaging 25 yards a minute.



Sweet. Only 11.8 hours more. Doing good!!!


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 28, 2014)

So glad my office let out early.  Praying for all the people stuck on the roads now.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Mellish said a dusting and I thought it would be a bust for dawsonville.  Guess I was wrong.


----------



## ryork (Jan 28, 2014)

*More Bremen Photos*

Few shots from around our property, and still coming down hard. Would estimate a good 1.5" on the back deck so far.  Fine powder.

On the flip side of things, took one of my employees 1 hr 20 min to get home from our office on the Square to Bear Creek Rd, maybe 10 miles.  My office manager is still not home and took over an hour to get from downtown Carrollton to the Ingles at I-20 in Bremen.  The roads are a complete mess.


----------



## Casey81 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just starting to get a good dusting on the ground in Lawrenceville. All my vendors called they are closing up and heading home. I hope the boss decides to close shop early. I don't want to be out when it gets worse and the real bad drivers come out.


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

I think there is a LOT left in this storm.


----------



## brandon (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is the current traffic in Atlanta. I'd hate to be stuck in this, WOW!


----------



## bankdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

for the person in Thomson...hold your horses, yall gonna get it good  by morning


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Matt.M said:


> So glad my office let out early.  Praying for all the people stuck on the roads now.



Just got a voicemail from a coworker in sandy springs.  He says the roads are jammed and he can't get out of the parking garage.  He said he messed up and should of left when I did.  He will be on the road for hours.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 28, 2014)

bml said:


> I think there is a LOT left in this storm.



Looks like it could snow until 9pm tonight. I see some good bands coming for us in Cherokee county at 3, 5 and 6pm...according to the models anyway.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 28, 2014)

We have an inch in Heard right now and still coming!!


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 28, 2014)

Brandon said:


> ^^^ this
> 
> It's a balmy 38 right now in Bonaire. Almost tropical in comparison to you guys above I-20. High here was supposed to be 33 today
> 
> Hopefully we'll still have plenty of moisture left when it gets cold tonight.. I just hope it's not all sleet. I told the kids this was going to be a sure thing, if they wake up in the morning and it's not white out, we are ALL going to be bitterly disappointed. Fingers crossed.



Well, I wish I could give you our snow, not gonna melt for a while, suppose to be around 5 degrees by morning.We were not suppose to get much, now our roads are a mess, at least it probably won't get deep, the problem is with it gonna get so cold, the salt won't melt it on the roads.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow. Seems like it shifted north. coming down really hard in north jackson county


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

ZOOOOOOOO, NW Cobb, deadlocked, people in ditches. My buddy at Lockheed says they just let them go home, he cant get out of the parking lots, theyve stranded all their employees. He said he hasnt moved in 30 mins from employee lots. This is a mess, Cobb County has school buses full of kids out on impassable roads.


----------



## kracker (Jan 28, 2014)

Flurries in Franklin Co., Martin specifically.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

bankdawg said:


> for the person in Thomson...hold your horses, yall gonna get it good  by morning



Your right and I've been telling myself the same thing LOL.

40 miles up the road looks to be getting it good. The temps should start to drop soon with it getting after 2:00pm.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 28, 2014)

It's funny how folks from up north laugh at us for getting into so much trouble with a small amout of snow, but there is a difference, I use to work in northern new england, and it did snow alot, the difference is, I don't remember the roads being as slick as they get here, sure they were slick, but not like here.I guess it has something to do with more moisture in the south, I don't know


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like on the weatherunderground u should be getting snow or the very least sleet.


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

Still waiting in Macon...Alittle drizzle here and there.


----------



## malak05 (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> ZOOOOOOOO, NW Cobb, deadlocked, people in ditches. My buddy at Lockheed says they just let them go home, he cant get out of the parking lots, theyve stranded all their employees. He said he hasnt moved in 30 mins from employee lots. This is a mess, Cobb County has school buses full of kids out on impassable roads.


 Yeap this is truly a unfortunate event as the a lot of the models and Mets missed on the actually impact and since a lot of people weren't informed properly its going to be a long afternoon for some folks hope everyone's safe


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> ZOOOOOOOO, NW Cobb, deadlocked, people in ditches. My buddy at Lockheed says they just let them go home, he cant get out of the parking lots, theyve stranded all their employees. He said he hasnt moved in 30 mins from employee lots. This is a mess, Cobb County has school buses full of kids out on impassable roads.



This is all because the local media forecasters suck!  They caused this preventable mess.


----------



## Brenda61979 (Jan 28, 2014)

Cumming is now part of the warning. Saying 1-3inches if snow or more.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Brenda61979 said:


> Cumming is now part of the warning. Saying 1-3inches if snow or more.



At this point I would bet on the high side 3"+.  No one was prepared for this and owe DDD a thanks for informing us.  He may have saved someones life.  Seriously.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> This is all because the local media forecasters suck!  They caused this preventable mess.



what did I say in a post earlier today? 1200 Mile long storm that engulfs the whole state of GA? Its not gonna be serious, people just blew off the biggest winter snow mass weve ever seen? Going down in the books? Its just getting going, heaviest moisture is back in Alabama. GA DOT caught with their pants down again. Thanks Glen Burns, Ken Cook, Kurt Mellish, etc. 

I didnt take a weather man to look at the size of that storm  and know it would be much worse.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> At this point I would bet on the high side 3"+.  No one was prepared for this and owe DDD a thanks for informing us.  He may have saved someones life.  Seriously.



You got that right!! We are over 1" here in Hickory Flat...I bet we end up with 3".


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Ephesus in Heard Co is getting clobbered! Some pics from 30 minutes ago.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

It is 36 degrees here now.The temps are dropping pretty steady.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

Temperatures still not dropping....  might be a wet bust.


----------



## 500 S&W (Jan 28, 2014)

28 degrees in Southern Harris County. Sleet and rain but no snow.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 28, 2014)

If ya'll ONLY get 3" you will be fortunate.


----------



## savreds (Jan 28, 2014)

Son at UGA said it's coming down good there and sticking. I'm sure he's got all his snow gear on and is probably standing at the top of the hill by his fraternity house with the trash can lid in hand!
It's still only 42 on da coast.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm just laughing at how bad the local Mets missed this storm.  Glen Burns last night was mocking how it was not even close to being a storm.


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowjam 2014.  Hate it.  

DDD, are you home yet?


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 28, 2014)

Not a durn thing in thomson.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Matt.M said:


> Snowjam 2014.  Hate it.
> 
> DDD, are you home yet?



He may not be home anytime soon if he works in Cobb cty.  It's gridlocked.


----------



## Brenda61979 (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> At this point I would bet on the high side 3"+.  No one was prepared for this and owe DDD a thanks for informing us.  He may have saved someones life.  Seriously.



I agree, thank u DDD for informing all of us!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2014)

Barn thermometer says 33 and it`s rainin` right good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Barn thermometer says 33 and it`s rainin` right good.



Still 42 Here Nic.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like the freezing rain is getting close to Leesburg.In Eufaula Al reporting Freezing rain. Cuthbert Ga is too.Its 35 here now and seems to be dropping pretty fast.I think the snow might be here sooner than they thought.If it drops another 3 degrees it could start snowing or sleeting good.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

Weather Forecasts are showing major moisture pumping in from the gulf. NWS has issued Winter Storm Warning into 7 AM tomorrow. It is going to snow the rest of the day and all night. If these guys do this for a living, how did they blow it this bad?


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 28, 2014)

When he typed "1982"… Well, that was all I needed to sit back and watch.
Thanks DDD!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing good and it's in the 20's in northern forsyth county; the ground is covered in snow; but i have a good cold beer and a dutch oven full of chili cooking


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

My son is having a ball!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My son is having a ball!



I feel bad my little girls are looking at the snow and can't play in it.  They both have the stomach bug that's going around.  The four yr old asked to go play in the snow and then went and puked.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 28, 2014)

Athens, Ga.


----------



## marknga (Jan 28, 2014)

37 and light drizzle in Byron.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 28, 2014)

Very fine flakes on the Jackson / Banks Co. line. Just now seeing a little accumulation. Bring it on in


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

Man, this thing is moving SLOW


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 28, 2014)

This storm will wind up being very historic, and just last night all I heard was a dusting.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

DRB1313 said:


> When he typed "1982"… Well, that was all I needed to sit back and watch.
> Thanks DDD!



yep


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2014)

More from the blizzard! The Grand Boys are loving it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> This is all because the local media forecasters suck!  They caused this preventable mess.



Yep....but also employers. I was texting my wife and telling her by 11:00a that it had started here at home and her employer didn't let them go until 2:00P. She's home safe now.


Feel for those stuck out in that mess now!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Can't wait for it to start snowing here.right now its raining and temps are dropping pretty quickly.The GA snow line is moving slowly southward.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....but also employers. I was texting my wife and telling her by 11:00a that it had started here at home and her employer didn't let them go until 2:00P. She's home safe now.
> 
> 
> Feel for those stuck out in that mess now!



Gotta head into work now :-( hope I can get home at midnight.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 28, 2014)

Steady rain.  Currently 35 degrees and slowly dropping.  West of Albany.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

NOAA just adjusted Dawsonville to 1-3" with an additional 1" tonight.  BOY they had this system wrong!


----------



## marknga (Jan 28, 2014)

Watching WMAZ Channel 13 and it looks like majority of snowfall is gonna be North of Macon.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta head into work now :-( hope I can get home at midnight.



You be safe....


----------



## Priest (Jan 28, 2014)

Nearly 3" on the ground, more on the concrete, even more on the truck.  Hiram 30141


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I feel bad my little girls are looking at the snow and can't play in it.  They both have the stomach bug that's going around.  The four yr old asked to go play in the snow and then went and puked.



Awwww poor thing! 



Paymaster said:


> More from the blizzard! The Grand Boys are loving it!







Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta head into work now :-( hope I can get home at midnight.



Dang girl! Be careful!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

On a conference call at work.  They are saying its still a parking lot and no one can leave.  They are all stranded.  GOOD Grief.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 28, 2014)

Leaving Stone Mountain and headed to Loganville.

Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

37 and steady for east central Ga. Maybe tonight. It's getting questionable.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> You be safe....



Thanks. Trying to determine whether I should call in or not. It's a 30 mile drive to work. One way. 



Crickett said:


> Awwww poor thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Well... for now it looks like the snow has not made it too far south yet.

Def. a whole lot more north than I thought there would be.

I think the snow will be over for metro ATL around 6-7pm.


----------



## TBI (Jan 28, 2014)

Good steady liquid rain in Barnesville. Don't look like this area is going to get nearly the snow DDD predicted.


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 28, 2014)

east cobb is a nightmare.  People walking down roads in work clothes, purses - you can tell they have left their vehicles.  My wife sat on Abernathy/Johnson Ferry before the river for hours and decided to turn back and park in parking lot and walk.  She said she is walking past wrecks everywhere.  She has my truck, but no one can get up any of the hills, can't get past anyone.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Co-Worker just texted.  He left work 1.5 hrs ago and he has made it exactly 1 block.  It aint looking good.  I think that this may be 1982 all over again.  People are running out of gas.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Cherokee County Schools... kids are spending the night at school.  Good luck with that.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

*the road in front of my house/Kennesaw*

people are abandoning their cars and walking home. Me thinx the weather man missed a bit,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

Triple D, how long will the moisture pull from the gulf?


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Triple D, how long will the moisture pull from the gulf?



It will continue to pull East and bring the gulf moisture as it goes.


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 28, 2014)

I-20 West bound was much worse that what they're showing on the news around Atl....  It was a LONG ride home today..


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

There is a heavy band over Kennesaw that is probably really dumping out the snow.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Well... for now it looks like the snow has not made it too far south yet.
> 
> Def. a whole lot more north than I thought there would be.
> 
> I think the snow will be over for metro ATL around 6-7pm.



crazy right, start out as a south snow storm, to hit the north......


----------



## southerngentleman (Jan 28, 2014)

So DDD...are we out of luck down here in Warner Robins


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

While I was taking pics at the end of my driveway I had some schmuck from north of the mason dixon getting out of his car and cussing everybody else. Theres a bunch of idiots blah blah, expletive, southerners. I turned around and said, take you butt back up north if it bothers you, I wont mind at all. He just got back in his car and pitched a fit. What a jackleg.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> There is a heavy band over Kennesaw that is probably really dumping out the snow.



sure is, check my pics in my post recently posted.


----------



## bucktail (Jan 28, 2014)

What a mess!! Well family's all safe. Only one thing left to do. Thank you for extended archery season. I wanta see a georgia deer laying in the snow!!


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 28, 2014)

So much for our sweet spot of Macon to Tifton...I am right in the middle with a cold rain.  DDD, I appreciate your information and insight through this event!!! You boldly make projections when the paid guys are too scared to do so.  Thanks for the commitment.

Hoping that those in the metro area make it out with just good stories and no further injury or loss of life.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

Glen Burns is on channel 2 blaming it on the NWS basically, saying they didnt change the storm warning to the right one till today. Uh Glen, arent you a MET too buddy, why didnt you bring it up?

Brad Nitz took over to notify we'll be enjoying moderate snowfall until well after dark in NW GA. Hope folks got gas and snacks in their cars, they might be staying in them tonight.


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> people are abandoning their cars and walking home. Me thinx the weather man missed a bit,




To bad we can't mobilize a bunch of us south Georgia farm boys with our kind of tractors (Not Tractor Trailer Truck!!) to go up and rescue these folks.  The wrecker services are gonna make a mint.


----------



## spotman (Jan 28, 2014)

About 2" so far in South West Coweta. Thanks for all the info and forecasting DDD!


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 28, 2014)

bucktail said:


> What a mess!! Well family's all safe. Only one thing left to do. Thank you for extended archery season. I wanta see a georgia deer laying in the snow!!



I know, blood trailing in the snow is the greatest and easiest.  I wanted to go so bad, but knew I would never get to the property in Union City.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Still not a flake in Thomson or the CSRA for that matter. The NWS missed this one pretty bad. They closed school and my wife had to stay home with my daughter today. Meanwhile, Atl was told not much more than an inch. I feel sorry for the folks stranded. IT taught me that forecasting still has a long way to go. My 64 YO co-worker only said "I told you so". LOL


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2014)

It ain't let up since 11am here in Forsyth co. Im still a working.


----------



## carver (Jan 28, 2014)

My oldest girl lives in Birmingham left work at 10:30 and has gone 1 mile in 5 hrs.


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> It ain't let up since 11am here in Forsyth co. Im still a working.



That makes two of us. Im still at the office. Of course, the house is only a few minutes up the road.


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 28, 2014)

LEGHORN said:


> I know, blood trailing in the snow is the greatest and easiest.  I wanted to go so bad, but knew I would never get to the property in Union City.



Hoping to get some snow here


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

2 inches in Dawsonville still snowing.


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

Cold rain here in Macon.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 28, 2014)

My wife left her office in Alpharetta at 12:35p and is just now pulling in the neighborhood in Woodstock.  It is 3:47p.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> There is a heavy band over Kennesaw that is probably really dumping out the snow.


Been snowing the hardest in Hickory Flat over the last 30 minutes that it has all day....Up to 2" and growing...


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like it might be snowing in Columbus is it?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Just told by a coworker it was raining in Thomson. Its 36 here now


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 28, 2014)

2 " + in Roswell - my company sent folks home at noon and closed the office for tomorrow.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> While I was taking pics at the end of my driveway I had some schmuck from north of the mason dixon getting out of his car and cussing everybody else. Theres a bunch of idiots blah blah, expletive, southerners. I turned around and said, take you butt back up north if it bothers you, I wont mind at all. He just got back in his car and pitched a fit. What a jackleg.



I hope you didn't say butt

T


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 28, 2014)

Knew this Kuiu clothing would come in handy. Stuff is awesome.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2014)

We need to do a LFTC (live from the car) thread. I might be in mine all night.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

david w. said:


> Cold rain here in Macon.



I tell ya... I am just amazed at what the temps did.

I never anticipated it nor did any model show temps being a problem.  

Someone is probably wanting to  me down there.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Well our wintry mix will begin tonight.I would rather have seen it when the sun was up but whatever.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> I tell ya... I am just amazed at what the temps did.
> 
> I never anticipated it nor did any model show temps being a problem.
> 
> Someone is probably wanting to  me down there.


 

Not us Northsiders


----------



## savreds (Jan 28, 2014)

37 and the rain is starting on da coast.


----------



## keithsto (Jan 28, 2014)

Almost 2 inches in Monroe


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 28, 2014)

2" in pendergrass so far. And still coming down hard. Ken Cook was off by a couple hundred miles!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD any chance of that moisture that's still pullin in from the gulf will stay south and hit us south of I-16 overnight?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 28, 2014)

Should of left Ellenwood at 11...left at 12 and got off at Wade green and home about 4.  It is a mess out there

About 2 inches on my deck and still coming down


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

coworker has only made it about a mile in 3 hrs.  He says people are pulling over and walking.  He doesnt expect to make it home anytime soon.

Will update pic in a second.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Gridlock almost as much of a story as weather on WC now in metro area....what a shame


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

Cold rain here in Bonaire/Kathleen...just goes to show NO ONE can predict the weather...looks like migmak might be right that ya'll was making fun of a few pages back.  

Ya'll enjoy the snow up there in the yankee part of Ga.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 28, 2014)

Kirk Mellish was just on . He was really patting himself on the back. He said I told y'all two days ago what this storm might do. Yeah right. He did a good job of pastcasting .


----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2014)

Well apparently now the wreck in Troup county was NOT fatal

T


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd say that's a healthy 2 inches.  I'm fixing to go get on the 4wheeler and post.


----------



## redlevel (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> I tell ya... I am just amazed at what the temps did.
> 
> I never anticipated it nor did any model show temps being a problem.
> 
> Someone is probably wanting to  me down there.



If the temp was 3 degrees colder here, we would have an icy mess.  It started off around 34 this morning, got up to 36 right after lunch, and has been right at 33 for the last 90 minutes.  It is raining enough that, at around 29-30 degrees, there would be limbs and lines crashing down soon.  I don't want to  you.  I'm glad the temps stayed up, and I hope it turns to snow before they start dropping.   

I'm in northwest Taylor County, about 25-30 miles West and a little South of MaConGa


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> I tell ya... I am just amazed at what the temps did.
> 
> I never anticipated it nor did any model show temps being a problem.
> 
> Someone is probably wanting to  me down there.



No, you've beat the heck out of the METS several times through the years. I really do appreciate every thing you do!  And so does my little girl!


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

XJfire75 said:


> DDD any chance of that moisture that's still pullin in from the gulf will stay south and hit us south of I-16 overnight?



Absolutely.  SGA may not be out of the woods yet.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Sleeting in Thomson. Temp has dropped to 34


----------



## fredw (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally started snowing at Lake Oconee a few minutes ago.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

3ringer said:


> Kirk Mellish was just on . He was really patting himself on the back. He said I told y'all two days ago what this storm might do. Yeah right. He did a good job of pastcasting .





He was so conservative even this morning.  I think he has been taking notes from Glenn Burns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

redlevel said:


> If the temp was 3 degrees colder here, we would have an icy mess.  It started off around 34 this morning, got up to 36 right after lunch, and has been right at 33 for the last 90 minutes.  It is raining enough that, at around 29-30 degrees, there would be limbs and lines crashing down soon.  I don't want to  you.  I'm glad the temps stayed up, and I hope it turns to snow before they start dropping.
> 
> I'm in northwest Taylor County, about 25-30 miles West and a little South of MaConGa



You know any of them Pounds boys down there?


----------



## marknga (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> I tell ya... I am just amazed at what the temps did.
> 
> I never anticipated it nor did any model show temps being a problem.
> 
> Someone is probably wanting to  me down there.



Not from me... 
At this point I would love for it to stay at 33 degrees. 

Everyone have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

I swear there must be some kind of .gov weather machine at RAFB. 

Ice/snow all around Houston county yet none here, we have some of the weirdest weather in this area.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> We need to do a LFTC (live from the car) thread. I might be in mine all night.



Really. Be careful!! Take some pics.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

what a bust for central and south Ga.......


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

still raining here....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> what a bust for central and south ga.......



huge bust!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Cherokee County Schools... kids are spending the night at school.  Good luck with that.



 




Throwback said:


> Well apparently now the wreck in Troup county was NOT fatal
> 
> T


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 28, 2014)

My area was not even considered for a trace. We got 2" and more falling. Radar shows no end for a long time. I-85 corridor north of Hamilton Mill had been getting hammered.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> what a bust for central and south Ga.......



All the hype and panic for nothing...at least the folks around here will have plenty of ingredients for french toast. 




Meteorologist...the only job where you can be wrong 50% of the time and still keep your job.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

Just got off the phone with my buddy that works for Lockheed. He made it to Phil Gingreys office building and parked his car there since his brother used to work for Gingrey. He is walking home down off of Canton Rd. He is standing over 75 at Canton Rd, he said its a snow covered parking lot. He's said he's gonna take pics with his phone and frame it so he can tell his little boy he has to walk to work in the snow. LOL

He says there are abandoned cars everywhere.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

Dutch said:


> All the hype and panic for nothing...at least the folks around here will have plenty of ingredients for french toast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

I wonder if i could return the snowmobile i bought.....


----------



## jcountry (Jan 28, 2014)

Not a flake in my part of Upson yet.  And moisture is starting to move out.   

May be a big bust for us.   

(Just some unattractive frozen precip stuck all over the bushes and cars.)


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think it's about done here in Monkeyrow.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like it might be light snow for Americus.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

No doubt I blew it.  

However, Macon area... maybe a hair south... the freezing rain may be really bad.  

The cold air just did not penetrate as deep as the models said it would.  Not one model had temps being a problem... in fact it drove super cold air deep into the state.

Obviously... it didn't happen.


The reason these schools were not ready is because the NWS in Atlanta went super conservative.  I would imagine the next snow threat.. be it this year or next, they will jump on it with both feet.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 28, 2014)

We'll send you some from Fayette and Spalding county. 2.5 hours to make the usual 35 minute commute.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> No doubt I blew it.
> 
> However, Macon area... maybe a hair south... the freezing rain may be really bad.
> 
> ...



Dude you didn't blow nothing. You done a fantastic job. You went by what you were seeing via the models and warned us all. Much more than we can say for the paid TV meto's that are supposed to look out for our Safety. 

Thanks DDD.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD Banks Jackson and Clarke are getting slammed. What ya think?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 28, 2014)

Robbie101 said:


> Dude you didn't blow nothing. You done a fantastic job. You went by what you were seeing via the models and warned us all. Much more than we can say for the paid TV meto's that are supposed to look out for our Safety.
> 
> Thanks DDD.



Absolutely ! Great job DDD ! 
The TV folks said this morning we would get a dusting in Franklin co. Ha ha been snowing here 3 plus hours and still going strong.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> He was so conservative even this morning.  I think he has been taking notes from Glenn Burns.



I know the tv Mets have to be somewhat cautious at forecasting winter weather but this one was a real joke!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dude, You did not blow it.  You have been showing us this thing via GFS, NAM, RAP, and SREF and whatnot for over ten days.  All the tv weather guys did is jump in last minute.  You gave us plenty of info south or north, all we had to do was make a decision and I chose to watch it from the house and I am glad I did.  No one expects you to nail it exactly.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 28, 2014)

Over 2.5" here in Heard County and still falling.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> No doubt I blew it.
> 
> However, Macon area... maybe a hair south... the freezing rain may be really bad.
> 
> ...



I don't think you blew it. I appreciate all the info you post for us. We are dealing with Mother Nature here, so there are no definite's, especially in the "IMBY" department.  Based on the info you have shared with us, I rearranged my flight from Tampa so I wouldn't be stuck in this Atlanta mess when I landed.  Thanks again.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 28, 2014)

DRB1313 said:


> Dude, You did not blow it.  You have been showing us this thing via GFS, NAM, RAP, and SREF and whatnot for over ten days.  All the tv weather guys did is jump in last minute.  You gave us plenty of info south or north, all we had to do was make a decision and I chose to watch it from the house and I am glad I did.  No one expects you to nail it exactly.  Keep up the good work.



Could not have said it any better myself! Way to go DDD!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> No doubt I blew it.
> 
> However, Macon area... maybe a hair south... the freezing rain may be really bad.
> 
> ...



 this storm was a flip flop for a week, no one Met. had this one down,

this was a tough one to call......thanks for all you do, hope we get another chance soon


----------



## Gumswamp (Jan 28, 2014)

I really do appreciate what you do for us. You are much better than any of the TV folks.  You did the very best you could with what info you had.  No one can be right 100% of the time.  Good Job My Friend and hope you continue helping keep us informed for a long time to come.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 28, 2014)

3" here in Pickens at 1800'


----------



## MD746 (Jan 28, 2014)

2.5 " plus here in Coweta still coming down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> No doubt I blew it.
> 
> However, Macon area... maybe a hair south... the freezing rain may be really bad.
> 
> ...



You made it very clear that this wasnt 100%, that the models were all over the place.  YOu do a great job.  Keep doing what you do, we all appreciate it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

DRB1313 said:


> Dude, You did not blow it.  You have been showing us this thing via GFS, NAM, RAP, and SREF and whatnot for over ten days.  All the tv weather guys did is jump in last minute.  You gave us plenty of info south or north, all we had to do was make a decision and I chose to watch it from the house and I am glad I did.  No one expects you to nail it exactly.  Keep up the good work.



I agree 100%! 

I realize the TV Mets really can't afford to go out on the limb, so to speak, like you can DDD.  But when they did finally jump on the bandwagon, I still feel I got a better idea of what was going to happen more so by you. Appreciate all the hours you put in here and lookin at the models and updating us. Thanks!!!


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD A+ on this one. You let everyone know what could happen over a week ago, the TV guys seem afraid to even mention what could happen. Cant say thanks enough. On a side note hope everyone knows what tomorrow morning will be like....If we get temps in the low teens it will be absolutely treacherous with a solid sheet of ice under this snow. And I don't see it getting better any time tomorrow either.


----------



## frisbeefan (Jan 28, 2014)

Dude, relax you done great.

At least you didn't tell us the cold was gonna suck up all the moisture


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I made my own call to keep the kids home from school today.  When they are calling for snow to start at 11, I'm not going to be putting them on a bus.  Common sense is not a common virtue.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

*looks to be over here in Kennesaw*

final results, 3 in plus Id say


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 28, 2014)

jbird1 said:


> I made my own call to keep the kids home from school today.  When they are calling for snow to start at 11, I'm not going to be putting them on a bus.  Common sense is not a common virtue.



Same here. I made a call to my wife to head home when it first started coming down here. Good thing she did because reports from the roads later were not good with multiple wrecks.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> final results, 3 in plus Id say



Nice. Thanks for sharing. Where is your snow shovel?


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

leaning against the chimney, best I could do, had to get to my firewood


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD you didn't blow it. I figure we have about 2.5 .My ride home usually takes 15 min. Took me a hour. Cars crashed all over. People are idiots though. I was running 25. Had one pass me. Figure he's in a ditch somewhere now. A bunch of rds completely closed here. Not a rd I drove on coming home had been salted or scraped. Folks best stay in the ol house. I gotta be back at work at 6am. I dread that.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> Same here. I made a call to my wife to head home when it first started coming down here. Good thing she did because reports from the roads later were not good with multiple wrecks.



I'm hearing reports of some students spending the night at school in Cobb and Cherokee.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

jbird1 said:


> I'm hearing reports of some students spending the night at school in Cobb and Cherokee.



at least the METs got it right and called for the snow to hit at 11 AM once they knew it was coming north, that was at 5 AM, Cobb County Schools look stupid, as well as surrounding counties. There was a school bus off the road at 145 here, got another bus to pick them up before the parents arrived I guess. If I had children they wouldnt have gotten on a bus today, much less went to school. THESE are the people teaching your children.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

snowing in Thomaston.....took all day but its here.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Snow let up here in 30534.  However NOAA says more tonight?  I have coworkers still stuck in traffic on 400 and one coworker in a ditch.  I think we have 3" here.  I just went to help the neighbor feed the horses and they were cold with ice on them.  Good times.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Freezing rain in Thomson now


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD or anyone that may know.  It looks like a band of snow is moving south east from TN.  Is it possible we will get some more snow tonight?


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> DDD or anyone that may know.  It looks like a band of snow is moving south east from TN.  Is it possible we will get some more snow tonight?



Glen Burns just said that band is shrinking but will affect N an NW counties later, but then again, do you believe him?


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

Ben jones said theres still hope for us middle GA folks.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> Glen Burns just said that band is shrinking but will affect N an NW counties later, but then again, do you believe him?



This is 1982 all over again.  My coworker just texted me and he is at exit 7 on 400.  Took 5 hrs to move about 7 miles, he's still not home.


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

Sleet here in Macon now.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

david w. said:


> Sleet here in Macon now.



Won't be long now.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 28, 2014)

My 22 mile commute took an hour and I feel fortunate.  I only saw 1 total idiot weaving in and out of traffic.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 28, 2014)

It's snowing in Elkin, North Carolina. Driving back to Winder tomorrow late morning. Hopefully roads won't be too bad.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Sheet of ice developing on our vehicles outside. I DID NOT want to see freezing rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2014)

david w. said:


> Ben jones said theres still hope for us middle GA folks.






Ben Jones is a NUT !!!


----------



## Casey81 (Jan 28, 2014)

Made it home before it got too bad. It wasn't half an hour before the first car hit the ditch in front on the house. I'm sure there will be many more. Last snow we had 16 in one day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay ddd when is the next window to watch?


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 28, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=790928

Y'all let the weather gurus know that we appreciate them.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope nobody runs through the pasture fence at the house. Usually happens


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD,
You did not blow it at all. I remember you saying that this thing could "surprise" some folks. Well....SUPRISE!!!! SNOW JAM 2014!

Thank you for doing your best and your dedication brother! 


Also, praying for all those stranded in these conditions on the interstates and highways. This could honestly be deadly for some.


----------



## MD746 (Jan 28, 2014)

Greene, plow the road in front of the house on your way to work so I can get some gription!


----------



## clairol (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD, us coastal folks are still exercising patience, rain is starting, cold is settling in, still hoping to see some white stuff in the morning!


----------



## savreds (Jan 28, 2014)

clairol said:


> DDD, us coastal folks are still exercising patience, rain is starting, cold is settling in, still hoping to see some white stuff in the morning!



Hey where you been, haven't seen you in a while?


----------



## jcountry (Jan 28, 2014)

I have to retract my previous "bust report."

It is actually coming down pretty good in Upson.  

Surprising how just a tiny dizzle of freezing rain changed over to pretty stout snowfall.


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

From the WxSouth FB Status:

Midlands SC , Middle Georgia and eastern NC...watch out. With temps so cold and this moisture increasing and heading your way, its really about to get rough in middle Georgia and the Midlands soon. Then major snows eastern NC, VA tonight. The lifting in these regions will be much greater than that further north and west, so the precip will come down fast and furious. Depending on your location, freezing rain and sleet, or mostly snow.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 28, 2014)

18 miles into my 22 mile commute in 5 1/2 hrs=awesome.


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking pretty good here in the Macon area.models still calling for 2 1/2'' here.Sleet is starting to stick.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

Still a bust in Houston county...nothing but a cold rain.


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

Im right down the road from you dutch off of rocky creek.Maybe it will be to yall shortly.


----------



## clairol (Jan 28, 2014)

Lurking mostly, and actually working while at work


----------



## TBI (Jan 28, 2014)

I've got a solid 2 inches in less than 2 hours here in Upson. Still coming down heavy.


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 28, 2014)

Coming down good in north lamar and looks like more to come, heavy at times.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing pretty good in Thomaston


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 28, 2014)

Ended up with 3 inches in Henry County and it is still coming down


----------



## TBI (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Snowing pretty good in Thomaston



Have I ever told you you have terrible taste in beer?


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

Still coming down heavy in Walnut Grove


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

TBI said:


> Have I ever told you you have terrible taste in beer?



man you done lost your mind, shock top is good stuff


----------



## TBI (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> man you done lost your mind, shock top is good stuff



Nah. Give me Red Stripe or Yuengling.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Shane Dockery said:


> 18 miles into my 22 mile commute in 5 1/2 hrs=awesome.



Latest text from coworker ... He is at a standstill on 400, car fire at exit 9 blocking all lanes and no fire truck can get to them.  He's been on the road since 1:30pm this afternoon.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

david w. said:


> Looking pretty good here in the Macon area.models still calling for 2 1/2'' here.Sleet is starting to stick.



Well news for you... 

RAP model shows your moisture reloading... this might work out after all.... hhmmmm....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Latest text from coworker ... He is at a standstill on 400, car fire at exit 9 blocking all lanes and no fire truck can get to them.  He's been on the road since 1:30pm this afternoon.



That is ridiculous!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like its all done for Dawson cty.  It was fun while it lasted.  Now I hope everyone gets home safe.


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Well news for you...
> 
> RAP model shows your moisture reloading... this might work out after all.... hhmmmm....



Turns out you do know what your talking about..


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

Starting to snow here now.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

Been snowing in Lizella for a bit now.


----------



## brandon (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Well news for you...
> 
> RAP model shows your moisture reloading... this might work out after all.... hhmmmm....


I've noticed a trend the last couple of hours on the regional radar loop - the moisture has actually been creeping north between Macon and Columbus. I'm hoping that persists at least long enough to give us a shot at some white stuff. 33 and raining in Warner Robins. It's getting close - there are some extremely light flurries mixed in. It wants to... I just hate seeing all this precip go to waste. We've gotten about 3/4" since 4pm, that could have been a LOT of snow.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Starting to change from sleet to snow in Thomson. Sheet of ice on the cars


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Greene728 said:


> DDD,
> You did not blow it at all. I remember you saying that this thing could "surprise" some folks. Well....SUPRISE!!!! SNOW JAM 2014!
> 
> Thank you for doing your best and your dedication brother!
> ...



Exactly!!! Well said! My prayer as well.
Thanks DDD, you rock man!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Noon tomorrow.... 1982 anyone?



DDD,WAS RIGHT ON MAN, you know your stuff man, thanks for your forecast man!!!.... the folks that are stuck could have only seen what you was talking about....


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Should I be upset that we didn't get mail today?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Just changed to all snow. Megan is playing in it. Very exciting times


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Just changed to all snow. Megan is playing in it. Very exciting times



Awesome glad y'all finally got some.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> man you done lost your mind, shock top is good stuff



Nah that stuff is a malt beverage.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Well news for you...
> 
> RAP model shows your moisture reloading... this might work out after all.... hhmmmm....


Warner Robins area too?!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

whitetaco02 said:


> Warner Robins area too?!!!



I think you will change over at some point but not sure when or how much you will receive.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2014)

2 hours driving my 40 mile commute this afternoon, 2nd gear 4wd on the interstate. Passed 5 jackknifed 18-wheelers and countless cars in the ditch. Glad to be home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree 100%!
> 
> I realize the TV Mets really can't afford to go out on the limb, so to speak, like you can DDD.  But when they did finally jump on the bandwagon, I still feel I got a better idea of what was going to happen more so by you. Appreciate all the hours you put in here and lookin at the models and updating us. Thanks!!!



X2 I used to think the weather heads were reading Triple D's threads on here. Guess they aren't members anymore. Thanks DDD for all you do!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Awesome glad y'all finally got some.



Me too! She was really down ealier but I can't drag her back in the house now LOL


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Latest text from coworker ... He is at a standstill on 400, car fire at exit 9 blocking all lanes and no fire truck can get to them.  He's been on the road since 1:30pm this afternoon.



Same story, but my wife left the truck at publix and walked the last 7 miles!!! She is a tough one.  She left work at noon and got home at 4:30, with last 1 1/2 hours a long cold walk.  I still think she would be out there if she didn't decide to walk.


----------



## weezzey (Jan 28, 2014)

I just wanna say thanks DDD, I stayed home from work kept my daughter home from school. While we've enjoyed the snow and warmth of home, my mothers been in traffic for eight hours so far and kids in this county are stranded at school still...THANK YOU!


----------



## littlenewt (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Should I be upset that we didn't get mail today?



Hummm, we delivered today. Didn't get nasty till about 1:30 ish! Who knows lol, one of our carriers got stuck, abandoned their car and someone else wrecks and totals it!

Btw, thanks DDD for keeping us up to date!


----------



## malak05 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah DDD good job keeping everyone aware of this situation as it progressed sometimes you have to go outside the normal channels as they don't provided enough valuable info to help people make the best decisions...


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

littlenewt said:


> Hummm, we delivered today. Didn't get nasty till about 1:30 ish! Who knows lol, one of our carriers got stuck, abandoned their car and someone else wrecks and totals it!
> 
> Btw, thanks DDD for keeping us up to date!



I'm in Dawson cty we didn't get mail on our road.  What happen to rain, sleet snow.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

TBI said:


> Nah. Give me Red Stripe or Yuengling.



hey I can drink those also



mountainpass said:


> Nah that stuff is a malt beverage.



...lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty sure its over here but looking at the radar. Looks like the moisture just keeps coming and coming for southern ga.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

ga dawg said:


> pretty sure its over here but looking at the radar. Looks like the moisture just keeps coming and coming for southern ga.


----------



## littlenewt (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm in Dawson cty we didn't get mail on our road.  What happen to rain, sleet snow.



Haha, idk! I work at the dawsonville PO and I was running mail in this mess! Not fun, if ya didn't get it today, don't look for it tomorrow either


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

On a serious note, a friend of ours(young lady) has been stuck on the interstate in Atlanta for 8 hours. She running out of gas. Her fiance is trying to get to her.
My Cousin, also in Atlanta, is walking the last 3 1/2 miles hours home.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> On a serious note, a friend of ours(young lady) has been stuck on the interstate in Atlanta for 8 hours. She running out of gas. Her fiance is trying to get to her.
> My Cousin, also in Atlanta, is walking the last 3 1/2 hours home.



THAT is the awful part of all this.............  they all get home safe & sound!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2014)

I need an adult beverage. Geez, I just got home from Atl. It took 8 hours and I left at noon. During my 8 hour drive home I did not see the first police officer or public employee assisting any distressed motorist at all. I traveled a very visible path home through Alpharetta, Roswell and Woodstock. However, lots of nice folks getting out of their cars and helping those in need.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I need an adult beverage. Geez, I just got home from Atl. It took 8 hours and I left at noon. During my 8 hour drive home I did not see the first police officer or public employee assisting any distressed motorist at all. I traveled a very visible path home through Alpharetta, Roswell and Woodstock. However, lots of nice folks getting out of their cars and helping those in need.



Glad you made it!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

whitetaco02 said:


> Warner Robins area too?!!!



Doubt it...not even raining now in Bonaire. 

This is turning into the "mother of all busts" at least for us in the Southern part of the state.

Best way to find out the weather? open your door and walk outside.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 28, 2014)

keebs said:


>



x2^^^


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I need an adult beverage. Geez, I just got home from Atl. It took 8 hours and I left at noon. During my 8 hour drive home I did not see the first police officer or public employee assisting any distressed motorist at all. I traveled a very visible path home through Alpharetta, Roswell and Woodstock. However, lots of nice folks getting out of their cars and helping those in need.



glad you made it man......really hate for those that are stuck and running out of gas


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I need an adult beverage. Geez, I just got home from Atl. It took 8 hours and I left at noon. During my 8 hour drive home I did not see the first police officer or public employee assisting any distressed motorist at all. I traveled a very visible path home through Alpharetta, Roswell and Woodstock. However, lots of nice folks getting out of their cars and helping those in need.



daaaaaaang!!!!!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Raining here at 33 degrees.Was 32 earlier.I wish it would hury and start snowing already.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally snow..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowed all day here........


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I need an adult beverage. Geez, I just got home from Atl. It took 8 hours and I left at noon. During my 8 hour drive home I did not see the first police officer or public employee assisting any distressed motorist at all. I traveled a very visible path home through Alpharetta, Roswell and Woodstock. However, lots of nice folks getting out of their cars and helping those in need.



I am sure the public safety folks are stretched as thin as ever. 

I hate to say it but the blame lies with some of these motorist. There is no excuse of running out of gas. I went and filled both my truck and my wife's SUV up yesterday. It's called being prepared and these folks clearly weren't prepared. I also watched the weather and told my wife to leave work so she could beat the traffic which she did.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Snowed all day here........



 I'm sticking my tongue out at you!


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD is the best! Called it dead to rights 10 days ago! The networks should pay him big $$$$$ ! Thank you DDD for all your efforts!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> I am sure the public safety folks are stretched as thin as ever.
> 
> I hate to say it but the blame lies with some of these motorist. There is no excuse of running out of gas. I went and filled both my truck and my wife's SUV up yesterday. It's called being prepared and these folks clearly weren't prepared. I also watched the weather and told my wife to leave work so she could beat the traffic which she did.



Most folks won't take "personal blame" for not being  prepared.......  it's kinda like "common sense", long gone now...........


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 28, 2014)

7 1/2hrs from Smyrna to Ball Ground. 575 is a freaking circus. 

It's basically a free for all out there. People driving down the interstate the wrong way, herds of people hiking down the median. It looks like the intro from The Walking Dead.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2014)

My son left work on South Cobb Dr at noon today. Just talked to him. He's made it all the way east to Perimeter Mall. We're 3 miles from there. It will be midnight before he makes it home and he might have to walk it. It's total gridlock.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> glad you made it man......really hate for those that are stuck and running out of gas



Thanks NB. My wife's practice assigned her to a surgical center that they cover. She usually only rotates there once a month and today was the day. I'm glad I was off and could take her to work. I'm glad I kept my kids home today, and I'm glad half of the patients canelled, and she was able to leave at noon. It was fun having her all to
Myself in a car for 8 hours.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 28, 2014)

I left work at 12:30. Still have about 2 hours to go


----------



## applejuice (Jan 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> My son left work on South Cobb Dr at noon today. Just talked to him. He's made it all the way east to Perimeter Mall. We're 3 miles from there. It will be midnight before he makes it home and he might have to walk it. It's total gridlock.



Yep , my brother had to park his car and hoof the last 5 miles. My mom is at a co workers house , this got nasty really fast .


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2014)

applejuice said:


> Yep , my brother had to park his car and hoof the last 5 miles. My mom is at a co workers house , this got nasty really fast .



Everybody except DDD was an epic fail on this one.


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 28, 2014)

What is yellow and Sleeps 4 ?

A Georgia department of transportation truck

Good Luck everyone , glad I work from home


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

Walker44 said:


> What is yellow and Sleeps 4 ?
> 
> A Georgia department of transportation truck
> 
> Good Luck everyone , glad I work from home



man that belongs in my dot fail thread, awesome


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2014)

No carrots so my 10 year old made her own lol


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2014)

The company that I work for is having a managers meeting tomorrow morning in Alpharetta.........Plant Managers from all over the country headed there...........This should be interesting............Glad I wasn't included in this meeting!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

We must not be living right in Warner Robins...and none of the pink/green is hitting the ground.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Imagine what would happen in a real emergeny!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Imagine what would happen in a real emergeny!



This is a glimpse of what the zombie apocalypse will be... except the snow doesn't eat people.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 28, 2014)

I had a rough trip home. I left work in Johns Creek at 1:30 and got home at 8 tonight. One road I went to E Cherokee road in Canton was solid ice. The road was 4 1/2 miles long and I saw at least 30 vehicles on the side of the road.


----------



## marknga (Jan 28, 2014)

9:00pm, snow has started falling in Warner Robins


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

It aint even started sleeting here in Leesburg yet.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Imagine what would happen in a real emergeny!



Anyone else notice how spotty cell service was today. Like you said imagine if it was a real emergency. Makes a great argument for a get home bag and a family emergency plan.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks again to DDD!

This has been in insane system, but I sure have enjoyed following these threads and seeing how this stuff all comes together.

Reminds me of all the fun we had in 2011!

Thanks again for your time!   We love your explanations!!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 28, 2014)

Still snowing in Henry County, its been snowing or sleeting for 10 hours now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowing good here in Warthen now, and starting to accumulate!!

For those of you that don't know... Warthen is half-way between Macon, and Augusta

DDD you didn't miss it by much!!

In the morning the totals will tell the full story!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

krisjack said:


> It aint even started sleeting here in Leesburg yet.



I hope you get some, you've been patient all day.


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 28, 2014)

What is really scary is Just think of there was a real reason to vacate the area in an emergency


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

pretty heavy snow/ice mix in Bonaire, ground is froze solid and its sticking good.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

Been a good time for the Yanks to invade again!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

Resica said:


> Been a good time for the Yanks to invade again!



They already have, they all live here.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

The shooting ones.


----------



## keithsto (Jan 28, 2014)

Around 10 million people in the state of GA now. Ain't enough room for all of em on the roads at once.


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

I can hear I-75 from the house and it is QUIET!


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I just hate it for everyone stuck out there. I have a friend that left Anniston at 11;00 on I 20 and he still isn't to Atl. I got off at noon hit the road just ahead of the mayhem and got home in record time. Built me a fire got my boots off and now Im gonna do some mechanic work ( GONNA PUT A REAR END IN A RECLINER)


----------



## brandon (Jan 28, 2014)

Dutch said:


> pretty heavy snow/ice mix in Bonaire, ground is froze solid and its sticking good.



Just took the kids a few miles north to see some snow, it transitioned quick and 247 starting getting white in a hurry. The bridge over Sandy Run is icing up. It could be nasty in the morning.

... but I'm just glad it's snowing. And it looks like it will be for at least a couple of hours


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2014)

Just got word from a friend that his wife who has not been heard from since 11:00 am sent a text saying that she was Ok

Car ran out of gas, and cellphone battery was dead!!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, after nearly 8 hrs, I made it home. Man that's some nasty stuff out there.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jan 28, 2014)

4' of snow here,just backed over a trash can i didnt even know was there!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

My friends mother son is trying to get home to  Villa Rica.He has been on the road for 9 hours and low on gas.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

I will be honest ATL is in a crisis.  My wife has been reading me post on FB.  Her nursing friends trying to get to the hospital have been on the road for 4+ hours and have moved 5 miles.

One of her nursing friends said she has passed buses with kids on them still!!!


----------



## Brenda61979 (Jan 28, 2014)

I just heard this info on my Facebook page but this situation is so bad in ga that the national guard is being deployed. Has anyone heard this?


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just got word from a friend that his wife who has not been heard from since 11:00 am sent a text saying that she was Ok
> 
> Car ran out of gas, and cellphone battery was dead!!



11 Alive has set up a FB page that is for family members who are looking for loved ones who have not been heard from.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

Its sad that people can be this unprepared for emergencies. You should always have a BOB/GetHomeBag in your vehicle.


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

Folks, this is bad, really, really, bad. When you have hundreds of kids stuck in schools as basically temporary shelters, things aint lookin' good. I got a feeling there will be several folks with some serious explaining to do. Moving forward, I bet if it snows in Kentucky, Ga. schools will close.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

What a freaking nightmare. Auto accidents out the wazoo. Cobb county school board, y'all suck!! Multiple buses with kids stranded on stuck buses.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

If I was a parent up there I would not have let my kids go to school.I would stay my butt at my house and make snow angels with em.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

's for everybody that is stuck out in this mess! 

I am so thankful that I am able to home school my kids! Even if they were still in public schools ain't no way I would've sent them to school today!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2014)

Starting to add up here in Warthen!!


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

Did I understand the post above correctly? There are school busses full of kids stranded on the roads? Man, I hope not! How in the heck do you deal with that situation? Something basic like going to the bathroom has suddenly become a genuine emergency when you have a buss full of 8 year olds. I am definatley NOT one for overreacting, but that is a cause for activating the NG troops for sure!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Starting to add up here in Warthen!!
> 
> View attachment 773203



 dangit, I ain't NEVA gonna see snow here!!!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah it just moderate rain here and its like ice water.Hopefully soon it will turn to snow but time will tell.It might just be a rain event here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2014)

bml said:


> Did I understand the post above correctly? There are school busses full of kids stranded on the roads? Man, I hope not! How in the heck do you deal with that situation? Something basic like going to the bathroom has suddenly become a genuine emergency when you have a buss full of 8 year olds. I am definatley NOT one for overreacting, but that is a cause for activating the NG troops for sure!!



The governor of alabama did that yesterday, and the troops were available to assist today. Another epic fail by the leaders in this state.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

bml said:


> Did I understand the post above correctly? There are school busses full of kids stranded on the roads? Man, I hope not! How in the heck do you deal with that situation? Something basic like going to the bathroom has suddenly become a genuine emergency when you have a buss full of 8 year olds. I am definatley NOT one for overreacting, but that is a cause for activating the NG troops for sure!!



They wait on a salt truck and wrecker. We had a f150 get a short bus unstuck earlier.


----------



## savreds (Jan 28, 2014)

they just canceled the Ice Storm warning for the coast thank goodness. Temp just reached 32, who knows what we'll wake up to in the morning.


----------



## malak05 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is why I'm so thankful for boards and people like triple D as I always stay aware of situations like today and can plan accordingly as the more you know the better decisions you can make... the decision-makers in the state, news, and school systems will have to answer some questions on this as we had several hints over past 48 hours that the system could be going this way???


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> They wait on a salt truck and wrecker. We had a f150 get a short bus unstuck earlier.



Man, if my kid was on that bus... I cant even begin to imagine how those parents are feeling right now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2014)

bml said:


> Man, if my kid was on that bus... I cant even begin to imagine how those parents are feeling right now.



Was total epic fail by the school board


----------



## the prospector (Jan 28, 2014)

I bet those folks in Atlanta are wishing for "Global warming" about now. In my mind there is no excuse for any body's kid to be on a school bus in this mess.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 28, 2014)

krisjack said:


> Raining here at 33 degrees.Was 32 earlier.I wish it would hury and start snowing already.



Same here.  Steady rain.  We have been holding at 33 for hours now.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

malak05 said:


> This is why I'm so thankful for boards and people like triple D as I always stay aware of situations like today and can plan accordingly as the more you know the better decisions you can make... the decision-makers in the state, news, and school systems will have to answer some questions on this as we had several hints over past 48 hours that the system could be going this way???



You can bet that the government will try to solve this problem for the next snow storm we have.


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

Ambulances stuck in the gridlock trying to make it to hospitals. Very sad.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Screw this.  I am frozen, tired and mad.  I commuted 5 hours to ditch the car and walk the last three miles.  Good thing I had my coveralls and boots in the car.  I walked with hundreds of others.  

I then had to walk and hitchike three more miles to my farm and get my 4wheeler so that I could retrieve my kids from school.  Ended up being a rescue mission for the next 3.5 hours.  I picked up one kid who escaped school and was in skinny jeans, no socks and a zip up hoody.  He was near hypothermia when I finally dropped him off to his parents waiting on the hill where the popo had stopped people.  Saw some torn up cars and school buses.

All I can say is thank God for the redneck 4wheeler posse, for they saved the day in Paulding.  Still many of them out there.  

Beat down tired.  SOMEONE NEEDS FIRED...and KICKED IN THE BALLS FOR THIS!


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

We are getting a good amount of snow here in Macon.


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

bml said:


> Man, if my kid was on that bus... I cant even begin to imagine how those parents are feeling right now.



Read this!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=790925


----------



## david w. (Jan 28, 2014)

I Wonder how long this stuff will stay on the ground?


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Read this!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=790925



I almost wish I hadn't.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

How much of snow is in Macon right now.A storage place up there called and asked us were we coming for a auction tomorrow.I laughed at him.


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD, I gotta ask, is there anything else on the horizon this winter?


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

The schools up there should have canceled school today and tomorrow if they had any sense.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Read this!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=790925



Terrible!


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> leaning against the chimney, best I could do, had to get to my firewood



I was busting your chops about your "snow shovel".


----------



## DDD (Jan 28, 2014)

bml said:


> DDD, I gotta ask, is there anything else on the horizon this winter?



Yes.  Going to hold off posting about that until tomorrow... going to give it 24 more hours.

CAD event possible a week from today and then again Friday Saturday of next week.

Don't want to start freaking people out just yet.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Patriot44 said:


> Screw this.  I am frozen, tired and mad.  I commuted 5 hours to ditch the car and walk the last three miles.  Good thing I had my coveralls and boots in the car.  I walked with hundreds of others.
> 
> I then had to walk and hitchike three more miles to my farm and get my 4wheeler so that I could retrieve my kids from school.  Ended up being a rescue mission for the next 3.5 hours.  I picked up one kid who escaped school and was in skinny jeans, no socks and a zip up hoody.  He was near hypothermia when I finally dropped him off to his parents waiting on the hill where the popo had stopped people.  Saw some torn up cars and school buses.
> 
> ...



Pics.  More tomorrow.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

Resica said:


> I was busting your chops about your "snow shovel".



dang, i needed one like that,fancy


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

CAD
Cold Air Damming. The phenomenon in which a low-level cold air mass is trapped topographically. Often, this cold air is entrenched on the east side of mountainous terrain. Cold Air Damming often implies that the trapped cold air mass is influencing the dynamics of the overlying air mass, e.g. in an overrunning scenario. Effects on the weather may include cold temperatures, freezing precipitation, and extensive cloud cover


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2014)

D3 was RIGHT !!! 


Snowing in Washington County/Warthen/Sandersville!!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

fox 5 reporting sandy springs is issuing tickets on cars parked and abandoned by owners who are walking home! Unreal!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 28, 2014)

I tell ya guys, the roads looked like an episode from the walking dead if you added snow/ice. Cars scattered everywhere. Mostly abandoned. Insane. Marietta was a nightmare.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> No doubt I blew it.
> 
> However, Macon area... maybe a hair south... the freezing rain may be really bad.
> 
> ...



I don't think you blew it,I think you called it pretty good.But I was worried if you were being overly giddy when you said the whole state could be covered in frozen precip.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 28, 2014)

Just starting to try to sleet here in Leesburg.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2014)

1 inch and counting in Bonaire...ok I saw some snow, time to bring in Spring.


----------



## bml (Jan 28, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> fox 5 reporting sandy springs is issuing tickets on cars parked and abandoned by owners who are walking home! Unreal!



I saw that on Fox 5!! They did say that there was no time limit to move the vehicles....


----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2014)

bml said:


> Did I understand the post above correctly? There are school busses full of kids stranded on the roads? Man, I hope not! How in the heck do you deal with that situation? Something basic like going to the bathroom has suddenly become a genuine emergency when you have a buss full of 8 year olds. I am definatley NOT one for overreacting, but that is a cause for activating the NG troops for sure!!



From what I understand there are still schools with kids in them because they have no way to get home

T


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 28, 2014)

bml said:


> I saw that on Fox 5!! They did say that there was no time limit to move the vehicles....



yeah, but was it really called for? i mean come on.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 28, 2014)

Im on the north Forsyth/Dawson line I had to go to duluth off satilite blvd around 11. I packed clothes, boots, bibs, gun....etc  on way home had to lock the hubs but made it home slow and steady.  Folks piled up all over people got to relize government aint always therer to save you


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 28, 2014)

I learned don't wear Dearfoams in 4" of snow.....


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 28, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> I learned don't wear Dearfoams in 4" of snow.....



Just MORE proof; we need less gvt and more "good folks".


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Throwback said:


> From what I understand there are still schools with kids in them because they have no way to get home
> 
> T



Both of mine came home on my Honda. My daughter's school is 5 miles away. 

I packed a backpack full of gear to get them home.  Picked up many others and gave them half our gear to get home.  

Thank God for the rednecks of Paulding county.  The gvt and schools sure didn't get it done!


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 28, 2014)

Forsyth let out at 12:30 so worked out ok, id be going in 4wd, 4 wheeler, or horse if had to  ridiculous kids are stuck at school.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 29, 2014)

National Guard troops are now working to rescue people stuck on clogged highways in metro Atlanta.

Gov. Nathan Deal announced about 1:30 a.m. that he activated troops and sent them out in Humvees to save stranded motorists.

Numerous places on interstates, state highways, and secondary roads in and around Atlanta remain jammed. Many people have been stuck in traffic since early Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 29, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Its sad that people can be this unprepared for emergencies. You should always have a BOB/GetHomeBag in your vehicle.



This x 1,000,000. I keep a wool blanket, a fleece blanket, extra change of warm clothes, first aid kit, heating source, some food and water and other stuff(fire kit, ect) in my car. Mine is a bit more extensive than most of you need, but it takes up minimal space and can save your life, or at the least make a bad situation a little better.

Every year I read this thread and every year I see folks begging for some snow. Now that you have a real amount most of you seemed bothered that it inconvenienced your day to day life.







All joking aside, stay safe.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 29, 2014)

Snow is starting to stick here in Leesburg.Finally


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

We got a little snow on the ground with it still falling some.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

Pix on the local news of the interstates in Atl, well better described as parking lots, are just jammed with cars bumper to bumper as far as you can see.  Idiots--should have just stayed at work where it was warm and more than likely able to eat.


----------



## savreds (Jan 29, 2014)

It's a very cold rain and 32 on da coast. I didn't see any ice on my way to work this morning. For once I'm glad that DDD was wrong, about the ice that is. But I sure do appreciate him sounding the warning about what COULD happen. Sounds like all of the Mets up in Atl. could take some lessons from him!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 29, 2014)

Rds are very bad this morning. If you don't have to be out. Stay home. If you have to. Stay slow and ne careful and don't stop on hill. You'll never get back going.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 29, 2014)

4" of snow in Pendergrass. DDD you were not a bust. Yokel media was!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 29, 2014)

GADAWG, did you happen to get out on or around 369? Brothers truck got stuck over around Hightower and we've got to go get it later this morning I imagine.

Was just curious.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 29, 2014)

Coworker got home at 1130 last night.  Took him 10 hrs.  There are people still stuck in the office and others that haven't been heard from.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 29, 2014)

The media is really playing this well. This is so stupid.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2014)

My son finally made it home last night at 10:30 pm. 11.5 hours from South Cobb Dr. to Chamblee. Nuts!


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> My son finally made it home last night at 10:30 pm. 11.5 hours from South Cobb Dr. to Chamblee. Nuts!



That's great news! Glad he is ok.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 29, 2014)

I measured 1 3/4 inches on the hood of my truck this morning here in southern Harris County.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 29, 2014)

We got a brief heavy round of sleet about 7am here in Coffee Co. The trees have a slight amount of ice. 32 now and not projected to get over 34 today. Radar looks like any chance of snow or danger of ice is about over.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 29, 2014)

It has just starting sleeting pretty heavy again here with an occasional snowflake.


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2014)

Macon at my house this morning.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 29, 2014)

As for the schools, did the administrators not see the forcast? That is unacceptable!With the small amount of winter weather middle Ga. gets, there should have been a snow day yesterday.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 29, 2014)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> GADAWG, did you happen to get out on or around 369? Brothers truck got stuck over around Hightower and we've got to go get it later this morning I imagine.
> 
> Was just curious.


I was on 369 but not that end. Its bad in Matt area. Doc Bramlett bad. 20 bad. Bethelview bad. Go slow and watch for crazy people in a hurry


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2014)

I would take shots of cold and snow year round


----------



## savreds (Jan 29, 2014)

It's now 30 and light freezing rain on da coast. They think it will end by 11:00. Some light glazing on the bridges is being reported.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2014)

Resica said:


> Been snowing in Lizella for a bit now.



Are you becoming a pot stirrer


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2014)

Resica said:


> Been a good time for the Yanks to invade again!



Oh, I know you are a pot stirrer now


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 29, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I was on 369 but not that end. Its bad in Matt area. Doc Bramlett bad. 20 bad. Bethelview bad. Go slow and watch for crazy people in a hurry



I was in that area all day and night. No icing at all. Well traveled. Backroads were just wet. Coal Mountian area pretty clear. Hubert Martin almost dry.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 29, 2014)

I measured 2 1/2 inches at the house. Hearing Northern Mcduffie recieved 4 inches! DDD you the man again!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

Got a little bit of snow here. Not measurable, but it turned everything white. Better than nothing.


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 29, 2014)

We got about enough for one snowball


----------



## Barfolomew (Jan 29, 2014)

ATL mayor is on the TV stating that they did prepare and did mobilize.  Lie much or just ineffective?


----------



## savreds (Jan 29, 2014)

Several bridges are now closed in the Savannah area, including the two bridges that go to the islands. People that went to work today now have now way of getting home, I work with several.
Youngest son sent  me a picture of a little bit of snow at the house.
On the radar it appears that the moisture has now moved offshore and it will be dry for the rest of the day.
And only 15 people watching this thread now!
What a difference a day makes.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 29, 2014)

It will be 60 degrees in a few days. It's not the Zombie apocalypse!


----------



## marknga (Jan 29, 2014)

We got about 1" at my house. 11:30 AM and still 21 degrees... what we have ain't going anywhere soon.

Well I am at work...wondering how many rv's we sell today?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 29, 2014)

Gov Deal and Mayor Reed need 3D on speed dial.


----------



## DDD (Jan 29, 2014)

Barfolomew said:


> ATL mayor is on the TV stating that they did prepare and did mobilize.  Lie much or just ineffective?



Negative.  He hates the Governor and is laying the ground work for blaming him.

Personally I think ATL roads could not handle everyone at once.  I think if everyone went to work in June on a beautiful day and you said ok... from 12PM-2PM we want EVERYONE to leave work and school at the same time.  What do you think would happen?

Then you throw in the weather and you can multiply that x2.

When the roads got jammed there was no way to treat them.  Also, because the NWS told the DOT to go south, they did not pre-treat the roads on the north side.

Royal complete mess.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 29, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Gov Deal and Mayor Reed need 3D on speed dial.



You got that right! I sure hope they learn from this and plan to be a bit more aggressive in their forecast information they share with the general populous.

They can give what they "think will play out" but also be aggressive and say "If the model trends continue, snowfall amounts will be much higher, impacted areas could be well north of where we are forecasting now, etc".

They can do all that with out putting the fear of god in people when they say the "s" word or even ice. At least this is my thoughts...They just need a better communication process it seems across the different verticals that make up the groups that make these types of weather calls, etc.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2014)

Everybody down there prays for snow and acts like a snowstorm is a gift from the gods and get giddy about it. Now you are seeing some of the stuff that goes along with it. People can and did die because of this wonderful snow, thousands of people trapped and wrecked and such. Now, imagine this happening at least once a week from December-April, and you'll begin to understand why I don't love sno no mo. It's not all fun, there is a downside to it that people don't think about, and sometimes pay dearly for not thinking about.


----------



## DDD (Jan 29, 2014)

There you go..... Gov. Deal just said, the NWS told them to go south.

The NWS in Atlanta is absolutely a joke.  Their own forecasters know they are a joke.  They have people at the top that need to retire.  Period.  Only since 2011 did they start using social media and amateur postings on different weather sites to form their opinions.  I know one of the METs that works there and he is completely frustrated with the upper brass there.


As I am typing this, Gov. Deal is in the process of throwing them under the bus.  GOOD FOR HIM!!!!

By the way.... if anyone from the State is listening I am available for a small fee.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 29, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Everybody down there prays for snow and acts like a snowstorm is a gift from the gods and get giddy about it. Now you are seeing some of the stuff that goes along with it. People can and did die because of this wonderful snow, thousands of people trapped and wrecked and such. Now, imagine this happening at least once a week from December-April, and you'll begin to understand why I don't love sno no mo. It's not all fun, there is a downside to it that people don't think about, and sometimes pay dearly for not thinking about.





I could go the rest of my life and never see another flake and be tickled pink!
Fire/EMS will do that. Everyone sees the fun of sledding or school being out but not the consequences that go with it. Cold is fine, but you can keep the snow and ice.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> There you go..... Gov. Deal just said, the NWS told them to go south.



Very interesting press conference going on right now!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 29, 2014)

savreds said:


> Several bridges are now closed in the Savannah area, including the two bridges that go to the islands. People that went to work today now have now way of getting home, I work with several.
> Youngest son sent  me a picture of a little bit of snow at the house.
> On the radar it appears that the moisture has now moved offshore and it will be dry for the rest of the day.
> And only 15 people watching this thread now!
> What a difference a day makes.




Been across thunderbolt bridge twice already. News was reporting they had treated it early this morning. They hadn't by 9am and it was slushy and slick. It's open now and has been treated but it's steep so who knows how long it'll stay passable. I'm just across the bridge on he main land and I'm sure I'll be back and forth over there tonight. 

Also, draw bridge on islands expressway is closed still unless you've got red or blue lights. 

Expect it to get worse throughout tonight. Too much moisture on the ground. We've got flooding in some areas.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD you seen the back end of this front that's in the gulf? Looks like it has some juice to it and possibly trending NE more than it has?


----------



## DDD (Jan 29, 2014)

todd03blown said:


> Very interesting press conference going on right now!



No doubt.  

Quite frankly, I think the Governor has handled it well.


One thing for sure, you cannot predict snow / ice to a T.

What I think the NWS in ATL lacks is telling people what "might" happen.  Shame on them for not telling what MIGHT happen.  The NWS has this problem of trying to prove they are the know all of weather.  They are a joke.

Go back and read the 2010-2011 threads.  Completely awful.


----------



## DDD (Jan 29, 2014)

XJfire75 said:


> DDD you seen the back end of this front that's in the gulf? Looks like it has some juice to it and possibly trending NE more than it has?



The front is draped across the deep south.

The RAP model is showing more moisture streaming across S. GA.  However temps are going to come above freezing when that precip is falling.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 29, 2014)

So more ice overnight for the coastal guys. Yay. 

Was hoping we were far enough east by the time it comes through to be below freezing. We've been at 32 since 7am.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2014)

In defense of the Governor..................... I think our state taxes are high enough already.  We are the deep south, we don't need snow/ice equipment and staff like New York has.

Example, we just had a 3 year period that these resources and equipment would have been idle.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 29, 2014)

While everyone is pointing the finger at someone else I ask the question what happened to self reliance? The only person responsible for you is you. Sure the gov messed up but that's just standard operating procedure.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 29, 2014)

There was a 25 car incident here in Augusta. A bunch of cars couldn't make it up one long, icy hill and they went off the road or whatever. News doesn't go into much detail.

I used up the last of my vacation time staying home and off the roads. It's just not worth the risk.

The roads are pretty much clear now, but it only takes one slippery intersection to ruin my day.


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> There you go..... Gov. Deal just said, the NWS told them to go south.
> 
> The NWS in Atlanta is absolutely a joke.  Their own forecasters know they are a joke.  They have people at the top that need to retire.  Period.  Only since 2011 did they start using social media and amateur postings on different weather sites to form their opinions.  I know one of the METs that works there and he is completely frustrated with the upper brass there.
> 
> ...


[/COLOR
 Yea I suggested this yesterday you might pick up some pocket change. LOL By the way Panovich put a post on FB pointing twards something brewing next week have you seen anything for next week?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 29, 2014)

jonkayak said:


> While everyone is pointing the finger at someone else I ask the question what happened to self reliance? The only person responsible for you is you. Sure the gov messed up but that's just standard operating procedure.



Got that right......How hard is it to look at the weather radar before venturing out?


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 29, 2014)

Mayer Reed said next time he would stagger the times everyone goes home. He said schools first , then private companies followed by government employees. 

You know darn well everybody is going to try to go home first. They are not going to sit at work and wait until their turn. Just too many people in one city. I will stay in the country and watch from a distance .


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> The front is draped across the deep south.
> 
> The RAP model is showing more moisture streaming across S. GA.  However temps are going to come above freezing when that precip is falling.



DDD, the precipitation moved south of us here about 10 am, now it seems to be moving back north, in fact it shows us getting mix now although nothing is hitting the ground.

Our temp has been steady at 32 since about 5 am.  Think we will get accumulations of ice, sleet or snow yet?  We only had a light dusting of sleet this morning.


----------



## DDD (Jan 29, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> DDD, the precipitation moved south of us here about 10 am, now it seems to be moving back north, in fact it shows us getting mix now although nothing is hitting the ground.
> 
> Our temp has been steady at 32 since about 5 am.  Think we will get accumulations of ice, sleet or snow yet?  We only had a light dusting of sleet this morning.



It's on the hairy edge.  temps should come above freezing, but it's possible you might get a light glazing... I don't expect a heavy event.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 29, 2014)

It can't get worse I need a haircut, Branchminnow slid in the ditch & Flash has not delivered any food................................


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 29, 2014)

so when's the next one gonna hit?


----------



## DDD (Jan 29, 2014)

MTMiller said:


> so when's the next one gonna hit?



Right now it looks like a week from tomorrow or Friday.

One model has snow then ice.... another has all ICE and a whole lot of it.

Long way to go, but we are almost up to 7 days out.

Look on the bright side... Atlanta will be ready right????


----------



## bml (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> Right now it looks like a week from tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> One model has snow then ice.... another has all ICE and a whole lot of it.
> 
> ...




We will all just kick back until Monday when you issue the ice and snow maps. 

Didnt you mention the possibility of another  one (#3) about 10 days out?


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> It's on the hairy edge.  temps should come above freezing, but it's possible you might get a light glazing... I don't expect a heavy event.



Thanks. Radar shows it snowing here now but still nothing hitting the ground. Looks like we will hold 32 until it starts dropping later. All area schools are closed again tomorrow.

I appreciate you keeping us informed.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 29, 2014)

All this makes you wonder how folks survived the week of Janruary 7, 1973.

If a storm like that hit these days.........


----------



## DDD (Jan 29, 2014)

18Z GFS still showing a severe freezing rain event about next Friday.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> 18Z GFS still showing a severe freezing rain event about next Friday.



I'm going to have to pray this one off.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> 18Z GFS still showing a severe freezing rain event about next Friday.



Glenn was preaching a long trend of warmer days.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 29, 2014)

mountainpass said:


> Glenn was preaching a long trend of warmer days.



He always does that.  But Mellish is worse.   I hate the way he always downplays everything-and throws in lots of criticism of everyone else who watches models and such.  

He really comes off as a jackass in some of his blogs.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> Right now it looks like a week from tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> One model has snow then ice.... another has all ICE and a whole lot of it.
> 
> ...







DDD said:


> 18Z GFS still showing a severe freezing rain event about next Friday.





DRB1313 said:


> I'm going to have to pray this one off.



 right there with ya!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 29, 2014)

Hope you don't nail this next un. Its gotta change cause even my accuweather is done calling for it.


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> 18Z GFS still showing a severe freezing rain event about next Friday.



As much as I would like some '73 SNOW, I had rather not have an ice event.  Especially when going to Atlanta for Church events Friday and very late Saturday.  Oh well, Might be taking the 4WD Duramax instead of the Equinox.  Yeah, I know 4WD doesn't do squat on ice.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 29, 2014)

Accuweather only showing one day from now til march with any winter weather lol and that's next Friday ;/


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

fireman401 said:


> As much as I would like some '73 SNOW, I had rather not have an ice event.  Especially when going to Atlanta for Church events Friday and very late Saturday.  Oh well, Might be taking the 4WD Duramax instead of the Equinox.  Yeah, I know 4WD doesn't do squat on ice.



4WD does great for going if you stay out of the accelerator but nothing in the braking dept.


----------



## savreds (Jan 29, 2014)

XJfire75 said:


> Been across thunderbolt bridge twice already. News was reporting they had treated it early this morning. They hadn't by 9am and it was slushy and slick. It's open now and has been treated but it's steep so who knows how long it'll stay passable. I'm just across the bridge on he main land and I'm sure I'll be back and forth over there tonight.
> 
> Also, draw bridge on islands expressway is closed still unless you've got red or blue lights.
> 
> Expect it to get worse throughout tonight. Too much moisture on the ground. We've got flooding in some areas.





Do you work for Thunderbolt F.D.?
It was sleeting outside a few minutes ago but I don't think we'll get to much


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2014)

Bring on the ice/snow/cold.... I would like to go into survival mode for a couple of days (couple....lol).


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the ice/snow/cold.... I would like to go into survival mode for a couple of days (couple....lol).



Git back on da roof idjit


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2014)

-3 here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Git back on da roof idjit



That wasn't nice!


----------



## DDD (Jan 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the ice/snow/cold.... I would like to go into survival mode for a couple of days (couple....lol).



Be careful what you wish for 

Every model and I do mean every model has a SEVERE ice storm here a week from today going into next Friday.

Very, odd and somewhat scary that they all have it this far out.  This will need to be watched closely.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> 18Z GFS still showing a severe freezing rain event about next Friday.



Whoa! This for the metro ATL area or further south? 

If this comes to fruition, after what just happened, we might just see a zombie apocalypse take place right before our eyes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> Be careful what you wish for
> 
> Every model and I do mean every model has a SEVERE ice storm here a week from today going into next Friday.
> 
> Very, odd and somewhat scary that they all have it this far out.  This will need to be watched closely.



I'm ready for it! Plenty of canned food from the garden last year, tons of firewood, generator, cold weather gear, propane tanks are full! I'm good! You just need to text me if the power goes &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## DDD (Jan 30, 2014)

todd03blown said:


> Whoa! This for the metro ATL area or further south?
> 
> If this comes to fruition, after what just happened, we might just see a zombie apocalypse take place right before our eyes!



Yes, the signal is so strong it would go into Metro ATL not just the typical CAD proned areas.

It would be over an inch of ice.  Devastating is not the word.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yes, the signal is so strong it would go into Metro ATL not just the typical CAD proned areas.
> 
> It would be over an inch of ice.  Devastating is not the word.


WOW...What are the CAD prone areas of GA? Is that typically further south of ATL?


Edited - I just looked up the CAD events for GA and I see the CAD prone areas are North GA.


----------



## bml (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> Be careful what you wish for
> 
> Every model and I do mean every model has a SEVERE ice storm here a week from today going into next Friday.
> 
> Very, odd and somewhat scary that they all have it this far out.  This will need to be watched closely.



Any reasonable chance this could turn to snow for the metro area and leave us out of the ice?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yes, the signal is so strong it would go into Metro ATL not just the typical CAD proned areas.
> 
> It would be over an inch of ice.  Devastating is not the word.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yes, the signal is so strong it would go into Metro ATL not just the typical CAD proned areas.
> 
> It would be over an inch of ice.  Devastating is not the word.



Ouch ! Everyone better have plenty of firewood.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2014)

-1 this morning. Still ready for spring.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> 18Z GFS still showing a severe freezing rain event about next Friday.



Dang, sure didn't want to read something like that.   I'm running slap out of firewood.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the ice/snow/cold.... I would like to go into survival mode for a couple of days (couple....lol).



 hush it! 



DDD said:


> Be careful what you wish for
> 
> Every model and I do mean every model has a SEVERE ice storm here a week from today going into next Friday.
> 
> Very, odd and somewhat scary that they all have it this far out.  This will need to be watched closely.





DDD said:


> Yes, the signal is so strong it would go into Metro ATL not just the typical CAD proned areas.
> 
> It would be over an inch of ice.  Devastating is not the word.


----------



## DDD (Jan 30, 2014)

I am going to tell ya'll something right here and now.

If this map comes true, we are in for something that none of us have lived through.  I am not happy about this.  I am not hyping this or wanting to see this.

I want this to go away and go away soon.  

This is VERY VERY bad stuff.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah DDD, that might be the most frightening map you've ever posted.  Thankfully that's 9 days out and we have plenty of time for some moderation of temps, changing of storm tracks, etc.  It's scary though because of how far out this past storm was picked up.


----------



## savreds (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> I am going to tell ya'll something right here and now.
> 
> If this map comes true, we are in for something that none of us have lived through.  I am not happy about this.  I am not hyping this or wanting to see this.
> 
> ...




That doesn't look good at all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> I am going to tell ya'll something right here and now.
> 
> If this map comes true, we are in for something that none of us have lived through.  I am not happy about this.  I am not hyping this or wanting to see this.
> 
> ...





Can you give me a rough guess on how this will affect Southwest Georgia, in your opinion?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> I am going to tell ya'll something right here and now.
> 
> If this map comes true, we are in for something that none of us have lived through.  I am not happy about this.  I am not hyping this or wanting to see this.
> 
> ...



 this one is a bust!


----------



## malak05 (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> I am going to tell ya'll something right here and now.
> 
> If this map comes true, we are in for something that none of us have lived through.  I am not happy about this.  I am not hyping this or wanting to see this.
> 
> ...




Isn't this supporting more of a Ice event for Atlanta and North... If we get 1.5" inches of Ice it would be a disaster on a epic proportion the amount of power lose, and down trees would be amazing and for one my home is surrounded by pines I would not be in it when the storm came I assure you...


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can you give me a rough guess on how this will affect Southwest Georgia, in your opinion?



I'm not a DDD, Nic, but if that model comes to fruition, with no southern shift, you may see .25 to a half inch of ice. If it transitions southward, it could be closer to an inch.

I do hope I read this wrong.!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 30, 2014)

Thats puts the whole CSRA in play too. Man I hope that trends away from a major storm for everyones sake!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 30, 2014)

12Z model warmed up just enough to take away the ice threat.  It's a long time out, so it will flip back and forth, but we can hope for a trend towards warmer.  I think we all agree that if it's not going to be snow, it just needs to be plain old rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

snookdoctor said:


> I'm not a DDD, Nic, but if that model comes to fruition, with no southern shift, you may see .25 to a half inch of ice. If it transitions southward, it could be closer to an inch.
> 
> I do hope I read this wrong.!!




Thanks for the info. I stay in a state of readiness at all times of the year, but many don`t, and I hate it for the linemen and others who put their lives on the line when they have to work in it.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> I am going to tell ya'll something right here and now.
> 
> If this map comes true, we are in for something that none of us have lived through.  I am not happy about this.  I am not hyping this or wanting to see this.
> 
> ...



keep us updated DDD....


----------



## orrb (Jan 30, 2014)

Praying it changes to rain.  With it being 7 days out, we have lots of time for it to change.


----------



## DDD (Jan 30, 2014)

Wade Chandler said:


> 12Z model warmed up just enough to take away the ice threat.  It's a long time out, so it will flip back and forth, but we can hope for a trend towards warmer.  I think we all agree that if it's not going to be snow, it just needs to be plain old rain.



Wade, you are correct however the GFS usually does not handle the surface cold well. So for it to be showing this signal this well early on is cause for concern.


----------



## bml (Jan 30, 2014)

But there is nothing on Channel 2 about an ice storm.........


Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## malak05 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmmm I give it a few days before we see post's from Governor Deal as our newest member begging to know what it's going to do in Feb. haha


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2014)

That map isn't pretty.  I will be watching this one closely as someone I know well is supposed to drive from Commerce to NY over the 8th. and 9th.


----------



## adavis (Jan 30, 2014)

*Weather channel has*

Snow and ice on the 10 day forecast. If they are calling for it this early we should be worried! I can see a winter weather thread IV coming soon! I really hope this forecast changes!


----------



## savreds (Jan 30, 2014)

Should I go ahead and get my bread and milk now and avoid the rush?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ya'll remember this one?



> The 1994 Ice Storm
> major ice storm affected the Southeast United States between February 9-13, 1994. Parts of Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana and Tennessee, but Mississippi were the hardest hit. The ice storm was unusual in several respects: first, it affected a much wider area than typical ice storms. Second, the precipitation amounts were extremely heavy, with some locations picking up five inches of accumulation. Parts of Mississippi had six inch ice accumulations!



http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=5469


----------



## malak05 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is the latest Euro model run... now it is a long way out and temperature's still are in question but if that comes thru then this is a major major SN/freezing rain event


----------



## Milkman (Jan 30, 2014)

If this one coming is worse than March 13, 1993 we all need to get in a cave somewhere


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

Milkman said:


> If this one coming is worse than March 13, 1993 we all need to get in a cave somewhere





That was one long, mean, miserable couple of days for me down here in Southwest Georgia.


----------



## malak05 (Jan 30, 2014)

The thing about the Euro map right there is the totals of snowfall are overcooked it may end up be lower snow total with a major freezing rain over the top of it which is even worse


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That was one long, mean, miserable couple of weeks for me up here in Northeast Georgia.



Changed it a bit Nic, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Jan 30, 2014)

Wrcb tv met. Paul barys just said something is cooking for next Friday that needs to watched closely he was just giving a "fair warning"


----------



## Toddcosper (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is a blog supporting what we already have heard here first from DDD. 

http://blog.al.com/breaking/2014/01...g/2014/01/major_snowstorm_headed_for_nor.html


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Toddcosper said:


> Here is a blog supporting what we already have heard here first from DDD.
> 
> http://blog.al.com/breaking/2014/01...g/2014/01/major_snowstorm_headed_for_nor.html



Page not found


----------



## Toddcosper (Jan 30, 2014)

Let's try this one.... 
http://blog.al.com/breaking/2014/01/major_snowstorm_headed_for_nor.html


----------



## DDD (Jan 30, 2014)

Do not pay any attention to those snow depth maps. This for GA will be all ice the way it is modeled.  The euro is one major ice storm for all of ne ga including atl. 

Needs to be watched very closely.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 30, 2014)

Milkman said:


> If this one coming is worse than March 13, 1993 we all need to get in a cave somewhere



You laugh but as one of "last resort" prepper plans is getting into a cave on my property.  Its got a small opening and have to slide down about a 8 foot "tube" to get to a small room about the size of a large walk in closet.  Stays 50 degrees year round.  Worst case scenario we bunker in place in there!


----------



## DDD (Jan 30, 2014)

Toddcosper said:


> Let's try this one....
> http://blog.al.com/breaking/2014/01/major_snowstorm_headed_for_nor.html



The only problem is, he has been looking at snow maps and not heights and surface temps. 


Modeled is one MAJOR ice storm.


----------



## Toddcosper (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> Do not pay any attention to those snow depth maps. This for GA will be all ice the way it is modeled.  The euro is one major ice storm for all of ne ga including atl.
> 
> Needs to be watched very closely.



Got it! Thanks! Are the maps still singing in one accord?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> The only problem is, he has been looking at snow maps and not heights and surface temps.
> 
> 
> Modeled is one MAJOR ice storm.



What does this scenario look like for the higher elevations in the mountains?


----------



## DDD (Jan 30, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> What does this scenario look like for the higher elevations in the mountains?



You would be all snow and probably between 12-15 inches in the nc mountains as modeled.


----------



## bml (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok, I know a lot can happen in 7 days, but based on the info you have, do the models appear to be correct at this point in time?


----------



## krisjack (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe this one will move south and give the Northern part of the state a breather cause u sure do need it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> You would be all snow and probably between 12-15 inches in the nc mountains as modeled.



Sounds peachy.


----------



## Priest (Jan 30, 2014)

krisjack said:


> Maybe this one will move south and give the Northern part of the state a breather cause u sure do need it.




Terms acceptable.... please hold up your end of the deal now.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 30, 2014)

krisjack said:


> Maybe this one will move south and give the Northern part of the state a breather cause u sure do need it.



really....lets hope its all a cold rain.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 30, 2014)

bml said:


> Ok, I know a lot can happen in 7 days, but based on the info you have, do the models appear to be correct at this point in time?



lets hope not, lets hope it all goes to snow are just a cold rain


----------



## bml (Jan 30, 2014)

nickel back said:


> lets hope not, lets hope it all goes to snow are just a cold rain



Man, that's what I'm hoping for. I will be praying for a reprieve from any ice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 30, 2014)

nickel back said:


> really....lets hope its all a cold rain.



This^^^^^^^


----------



## Dart (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD How far south do you think this will hit the way it looks now??


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fox6 is already forecasting 3.2" of snow with this new one for Saturday.  LOL


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 30, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 30, 2014)

man pray the temps are up and its rain, lord a mighty


----------



## Brenda61979 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## the HEED! (Jan 30, 2014)

10 day forecast has snow showers for Atlanta 43 high 33 low by Weather Channel


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 30, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> 10 day forecast has snow showers for Atlanta 43 high 33 low by Weather Channel



here is their map for friday


----------



## DDD (Jan 30, 2014)

It's time for me to pick on Glenn Burns.

Glenn is an avid fisherman so I can only hope he reads this thread.  Standing there on the news tonight saying that the next two weeks is going to be getting warmer is absolute false hood and could not be farther from the truth.  It is a disservice to the viewers of Atlanta and it is embarrassing.  

That said, the weather outlets are absolutely embarrassing as well.  There is no snow storm  I repeat... there is no snow storm.  While the EURO, GFS and NAM all have snow depth maps, they are showing snow when upper layers of the atmosphere will not support SNOW!!  It's too warm in the upper layers of the atmosphere!!!!  GO LOOK YOU NITCOMPOOPS!!!!

The surface temps will be below freezing.  2000 feet above us it will not.  That is ICE!!!!!  IDJITS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> It's time for me to pick on Glenn Burns.
> 
> Glenn is an avid fisherman so I can only hope he reads this thread.  Standing there on the news tonight saying that the next two weeks is going to be getting warmer is absolute false hood and could not be farther from the truth.  It is a disservice to the viewers of Atlanta and it is embarrassing.
> 
> ...



 Oh My.......... ............


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Uhh O. They done upset the real weather man. Not Too Good!!!


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm glad DDD is on our team.  Thanks for all you do again.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 30, 2014)

But....the weather channel said.....


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> It's time for me to pick on Glenn Burns.
> 
> Glenn is an avid fisherman so I can only hope he reads this thread.  Standing there on the news tonight saying that the next two weeks is going to be getting warmer is absolute false hood and could not be farther from the truth.  It is a disservice to the viewers of Atlanta and it is embarrassing.
> 
> ...



DDD

I watched a weather doc/special about  weather long range forecasting. There was a guy, looked like a whack job, but he forecasts the weather off of solar flairs affecting the jet streams. NASA scientists discount him and every time he has been right. He predicted the Polar Vortex months before it came true. They continue to discount this man when every time he has predicted it and it comes to pass. He said the world is entering the start of a small ice age type weather pattern, you heard about this guy, any info on what he says?

He has been right, EVERY TIME, again, every time and NASA scientists and Mets still balk at him, I mean he is always right.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 30, 2014)

he was an old english chap in a crammed full of books office in London


----------



## DDD (Jan 30, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> DDD
> 
> I watched a weather doc/special about  weather long range forecasting. There was a guy, looked like a whack job, but he forecasts the weather off of solar flairs affecting the jet streams. NASA scientists discount him and every time he has been right. He predicted the Polar Vortex months before it came true. They continue to discount this man when every time he has predicted it and it comes to pass. He said the world is entering the start of a small ice age type weather pattern, you heard about this guy, any info on what he says?
> 
> He has been right, EVERY TIME, again, every time and NASA scientists and Mets still balk at him, I mean he is always right.



Know nothing about him.

What I will tell you is that the government is on full court press about "global warming" so anything that goes against that hoax they will go to the ends of the earth to keep people quiet and try to make them look like quacks.

Global warming is nothing more than hype machine by the government so anything they don't like they can point to the "ecological impacts" it will make.  They have to keep that up.  If its cold, if its warm, it ice is melting if ice is increasing (like it has been for 5 years) its all because of Global warming.

NO surprise they dont like him talking about the earth cooling.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> Know nothing about him.
> 
> What I will tell you is that the government is on full court press about "global warming" so anything that goes against that hoax they will go to the ends of the earth to keep people quiet and try to make them look like quacks.
> 
> ...



Yeah they try to make him look like he is crazy in the doc. They got the top NASA weather scientist sitting there with a mule eating briars smile on and obviously repeating what he was told to. The old guy in London hasnt ever been wrong on anything he called. The doc. host at the end told him where he was gonna be on vacation and when and asked for his thought on the weather and the forecaster told him he'd seen rain and thunder and bad weather for his trip and he was right.


----------



## orrb (Jan 30, 2014)

DDD said:


> It's time for me to pick on Glenn Burns.
> 
> Glenn is an avid fisherman so I can only hope he reads this thread.  Standing there on the news tonight saying that the next two weeks is going to be getting warmer is absolute false hood and could not be farther from the truth.  It is a disservice to the viewers of Atlanta and it is embarrassing.
> 
> ...



You are amazing DDD.  Thank you for keeping us up to date and safe.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That was one long, mean, miserable couple of days for me down here in Southwest Georgia.



Why was it miserable for u then Nicodemus.I was in Elijay at the time and my aunt was not prepared for the storm so we had to stay in a Hotel for a few days till it was safe to drive.Only one restaurant was open and that was a waffle house that luckily was walking distance from our Hotel and they started running out of foo.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

krisjack said:


> Why was it miserable for u then Nicodemus.I was in Elijay at the time and my aunt was not prepared for the storm so we had to stay in a Hotel for a few days till it was safe to drive.Only one restaurant was open and that was a waffle house that luckily was walking distance from our Hotel and they started running out of foo.



Because power started going out all over southwest Georgia the morning of March 13, and for the next couple of days, we worked ourselves near about to death trying to get power back on and keep it on. I don`t remember getting any sleep much during that time, but I do remember Radium Springs, Putney, Arlington, Elmodel WMA, Edison, and all the territory in between. 

That was a bad time to be a Georgia Power lineman. It was rough being up at the top of a pole in all that cold, ice, snow, and wind.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 31, 2014)

This thread and winter is really depressing me  !!!Last year in Feb I was already catching big bluegills on my fly rod.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Jan 31, 2014)

We'll lookie there it's time for number IV!!!


----------

